# The new Turtles are here!!



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

These just showed up on the Seiko thread!

Photo credit to fellow WIS maxxevv and joseph80 for original post.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

What's the model number for the black / "gold" combo?

Where can you get one?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

For sure they look good
IMHO they have much more personality compared to 007/009


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Drilled lugs ! 
Great looking new models.
So, are they already available ?

Regards,


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

Why do you refer to it as a Turtle ?


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Drilled lugs, maybe time to replace my Seiko skx173!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

I still see some dial misalignments 007 style :roll:
Hope thats only an impression given by the pics angle, because at this point this is getting really awkward...


----------



## skoner (May 27, 2014)

Looking good! Great pics.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ceanag said:


> Why do you refer to it as a Turtle ?


It's referred as Turtle by Seiko Austria.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Drilled lugs !
> Great looking new models.
> So, are they already available ?
> 
> Regards,


They will be available in January.


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow these look good. Price? 

This has me very excited. Was going to hold out and save for either Helson or Shogun, but I get the feeling that the gold/black combo wants to be on my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

jonasbry said:


> What's the model number for the black / "gold" combo?
> 
> Where can you get one?


SRP775...would guess the usual places will have them eventually.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

ceanag said:


> Why do you refer to it as a Turtle ?


Cause seikoholics love giving names to Seiko dives watches that usually refers to the shape of the case. IE: Tuna, Sumo, Monster, etc
Name was not given to it by Seiko Austria, this is basically a re-issue of the Seiko 6309 from the late 70s that was given the nickname "Turtle" probably by some Seiko fan who thought the shape of the case reminded them of the shell of a turtle


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

arlee said:


> Cause seikoholics love giving names to Seiko dives watches that usually refers to the shape of the case. IE: Tuna, Sumo, Monster, etc
> Name was not given to it by Seiko Austria, this is basically a re-issue of the Seiko 6309 from the late 70s that was given the nickname "Turtle" probably by some Seiko fan who thought the shape of the case reminded them of the shell of a turtle


You know ...if you look at the case ... and imagine that the turtle head is the crown and he is withdrawing into his shell (crownguards for effect) then yes my alternate brain can imagine a turtle ... but when I look at this watch what I see that separates it from other Seiko divers is the "X" logo ..
I think if it has to be designated a nickname that the "X" should be in there somewhere ...


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

ceanag said:


> You know ...if you look at the case ... and imagine that the turtle head is the crown and he is withdrawing into his shell (crownguards for effect) then yes my alternate brain can imagine a turtle ... but when I look at this watch what I see that separates it from other Seiko divers is the "X" logo ..
> I think if it has to be designated a nickname that the "X" should be in there somewhere ...


The "X" is Seiko's new Prospex logo, so all the watches under their Prospex line has the "X" its not specific to this model.

But if you want the X in there then call it "Turtle X"


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

arlee said:


> The "X" is Seiko's new Prospex logo, so all the watches under their Prospex line has the "X" its not specific to this model.
> 
> But if you want the X in there then call it "Turtle X"


That works for me ..|>


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

I love it.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

jrmartins:
After seeing these, I'm wondering "Why haven't I bought a Turtle yet"?
Weakness on my part? Probably so.
Luv em all!!!!

X traindrver Art


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

HaHaHa !!!

Just saw in another forum and FB that these babies are already available right here in Malaysia !

Unfortunately our weak currency exchange at the present moment means they will not be cheap !

Will wait awhile till things stabilize.

Regards,


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> HaHaHa !!!
> 
> Just saw in another forum and FB that these babies are already available right here in Malaysia !
> 
> ...


How much are they going for in Malaysia?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

They make me feel like they are NOS, which is good.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow. I need one of these when they come out. Are these for sure real Seiko??


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

January... So cool, can't wait.


----------



## skoner (May 27, 2014)

Hoping these won't be too expensive


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm in for the gold / black to replace a modified 6309 I parted with.

What movement is in these beauts?

Hope "Yobokies" has a domed sapphire ready for these ;-)

RD

My departed 6309-7040 LE mod designed by Paul December...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Drilled lugs! ugh... Thought I was going to be able to pass on this one, but now I want one.
i have no explanation why I'm obsessed by four tiny holes drilled Into the lugs, but I am.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Drilled lugs, solid end links, turtle case! I'm in for a few, especially the gold, and the blue!


----------



## Kurokaze - shura no ken (Oct 11, 2014)

ceanag said:


> You know ...if you look at the case ... and imagine that the turtle head is the crown and he is withdrawing into his shell...


Thanks. Now I can't un-see that.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I need one of these like I need a hole in my head.

And I REALLY DO need a hole in my head, so that's saying a lot.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Erikf1 said:


> Drilled lugs! ugh... Thought I was going to be able to pass on this one, but now I want one.
> i have no explanation why I'm obsessed by four tiny holes drilled Into the lugs, but I am.


i feel you. Drilled lugs are a godsend to us serial strap changers.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I hope they are priced similary to other 4R36 seiko divers, like the SRP637, the SRP587,the Stargate 2 and all the others with similar specs. Should be 275$-350$ maximum IMO. 

If they charge more than 450$ like their 6R15 divers, this will be a bit overpriced.

I like the SRP777 for the all black rubber/vintage look. Might bite if under 300$ USD.

S.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cool, but I agree they could price me out quickly ...


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Wonder how long strapcode will take to make some SEL bracelets for these.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I want a blue one. 
Seems I recall someone posted in the Seiko forum on the upcoming seiko's thread that a retailer had reported that the street price was expect to be $250. Seems a tad low to me, I'd guess $299. We'll see.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

how annoying. I will fall off the seikoholic wagon yet again.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Initially they might be closer toMSRP!



BigBluefish said:


> I want a blue one.
> Seems I recall someone posted in the Seiko forum on the upcoming seiko's thread that a retailer had reported that the street price was expect to be $250. Seems a tad low to me, I'd guess $299. We'll see.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

My entire Seiko diver collection is pre-prospexified branding (im talking about the damn 'x' which just ruined what a Prospex watch used to mean) and I told myself I would never buy any new Seiko with this horrid logo.........alas, I must now stoop and make myself a liar. Just when I lost about all hope for Seiko, they finally answered the call, nicely done!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BenzTech (Sep 3, 2010)

ZASKAR36 said:


>


You'll get nothing and like it 

Sent from outer space


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

That black and gold is _very_ enticing. I'd love to see one of these next to a 007.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

They need a green bezel version


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice reboot.
Maybe I'll have a blue one to pair with my black Tsunami.

We all, Seiko and us WIS, should thank Noah and then Jake from Dagaz Watches for the revival of these cushion cases.


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

not a Seiko guy, but I might have to get one of these!


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Half of me feels like we should be criticizing Seiko for just doing some minor updates (aesthetically) and reissuing an old design, but 3/4 of me really wants one in black and gold since the 6309-7040 is one of my favorite designs of all time.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

watchdork said:


> They need a green bezel version


Agreed! However, I'm slobbering over the blue version


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Judging by how popular it is here by the time I've rounded the coin up to buy a black and gold one you guys will have bought them all.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm at least getting the black and gold but maybe the all blue also


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> I'm in for the gold / black to replace a modified 6309 I parted with.
> 
> What movement is in these beauts?
> 
> ...


Why did you sell this. WHY?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

sticky said:


> Judging by how popular it is here by the time I've rounded the coin up to buy a black and gold one you guys will have bought them all.


Black and gold for me too. It's in my top three 2016 targets.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Drooling over the 777 and 775, but can't wait for live pics of these!!








Out in May 2016...the SRP787 and 789!!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

The blue bezel version is cool but the painted hands kill it for me


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Blue, Black & a Pepsi for me:-!....so pumped:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Why did you sell this. WHY?


:-d I can't maintain vintage anymore. Too much upkeep... and it was time to move on. May or may not go for the Seiko reissue, but at least I know I could wear it anytime, anywhere, and in water. |>

I've flipped 3 or 4 "10watches" Tsunami's too :-s It ain't no thang.b-)

RD


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Am I the only one disappointed by the bracelet? I don't like the single link design at all; looks like it belongs on a <$100 watch.

Then again, I like the Jubilee, and people think it seems cheap just because it has hollow end links and center links. I mean, not like you can find the same on Rolexes or anything...

(that's heavy sarcasm in that last part, if it wasn't clear)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

SuperP said:


> I still see some dial misalignments 007 style :roll:
> Hope thats only an impression given by the pics angle, because at this point this is getting really awkward...


For the life of me I cannot figure out why they simply don't utilize a brushed chapter ring.......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Feller watch lovers:
Turtles? What's in a name?
This watch would be a killer if it were called the Mergatroid.
Jus my 2 cents worth as an unremitting Seikoholic (6 of em)
Fave Seiko? SRP357 4R36 engine, 24 jeweled, hand windable
and hacking. 

X traindriver Art


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

This should be a huge seller for Seiko and I am sure they will make enough.
There may be minor imperfections but will be solid otherwise.
Black and gold seems most appealing to me.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

arogle1stus said:


> Feller watch lovers:
> Turtles? What's in a name?
> This watch would be a killer if it were called the Mergatroid.
> Jus my 2 cents worth as an unremitting Seikoholic (6 of em)
> ...


"Mergatroid". I like that. Sounds like a monster Godzilla would fight.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

These sure are lovely, all of them really


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Loving the throw back charm, im in for a blue one but ill be waiting for the prices to come down for sure.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

It's about time they brought this back. Seiko will sell a ton of these. I am in for at least two. I wonder if Seiko saw all the guys trying to replicate these and got together and said we need to make another run of these.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

mdsaitto said:


> For sure they look good
> IMHO they have much more personality compared to 007/009


They certainly do. The 007/009 did nothing for me at all. These do a lot.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

SuperP said:


> I still see some dial misalignments 007 style :roll:
> Hope thats only an impression given by the pics angle, because at this point this is getting really awkward...


I'm sure I see it too. This one is right in so many ways however that, for once, I think I'm going to take a chance on the hit or miss nature of these misalignments.


----------



## dmullins8 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not a big Seiko guy but I really like these.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

CM HUNTER said:


> I'm sure I see it too. This one is right in so many ways however, that for once I think I'm going go to take a chance on the hit or miss nature of these misalignments.


When I bought my 009 I asked for it to be checked before shipping, and that's what the good people at Seiko3s did...You can always ask if it's possible to have it checked before shipping.


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

My question is I wonder what these will do to the price of an original?


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

In Germany you can pre order one for January for 399€. If it stays like that, that would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

The originals aren't really that expensive now (not compared to its predecessor the 6105); I doubt this release will have much of an effect on the pricing of the 6309-704x



ntfromto said:


> My question is I wonder what these will do to the price of an original?


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Three001 said:


> In Germany you can pre order one for January for 399€. If it stays like that, that would be a deal breaker for me.


How often have you seen Seikos only available to be purchased for the MSRP price?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

Darwin said:


> The originals aren't really that expensive now (not compared to its predecessor the 6105); I doubt this release will have much of an effect on the pricing of the 6309-704x


You are probably right Darwin. My 6309 wasn't terribly expensive, maybe in time they will go the way of the 6105. I picked it up because I liked it and I do like the gold one so I am sure I will be in for one of those. 
Cheers... N


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Giggo said:


> How often have you seen Seikos only available to be purchased for the MSRP price?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Supply and demand it only makes sense they will start out high!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

They look nice. Curious what they will sell for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I've done a couple searches and can't find the specs. Lug width? Case thickness? I thought I saw it referenced on here somewhere but can't find it now. Can't find it on google either. Can someone help a brother...?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

22mm drilled lugs for sure. Not sure about case thickness, but width is 43.5 I think. This thread for Seiko forum has way more info.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2393034
**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Seiko has hit it outta the park. These are gonna sell like crazy. Now to find room/rationalize for to get one.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Black and gold for me. 

Then an orange one whenever they get around to making it.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

But how will people cope with the crown being unsigned!


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

I totally agree, the polished stripes on the bracelets do not look good and cheapen the appearance. I would have put on an oyster, engineer, jubilee, shark mesh, beads of rice, leather strap or anything else than that stock band. Shame though since it looks like the stock band has solid end links now.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Alis66 said:


> I totally agree, the polished stripes on the bracelets do not look good and cheapen the appearance. I would have put on an oyster, engineer, jubilee, shark mesh, beads of rice, leather strap or anything else than that stock band. Shame though since it looks like the stock band has solid end links now.


I would think strapcode, dagaz or yobokies will come out with a few bracelet options next year, because of the net frenzy these are producing. Going to send an email to strapcode to see if they have any plans for these and give an update.

Some members on the Seiko thread have already ordered from a Malaysian site.


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> I would think strapcode, dagaz or yobokies will come out with a few bracelet options next year, because of the net frenzy these are producing. Going to send an email to strapcode to see if they have any plans for these and give an update.
> 
> Some members on the Seiko thread have already ordered from a Malaysian site.


I'm counting on aftermarket straps! Love the strapcode on my 007 and I am already saving up for a 777.

Post up your pics when you get 'em guys, we can hardly wait to see the first unboxings.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

how did I miss this model? X looks weird, but otherwise it will be definitely my first watch on 2016.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

These are really cool - when I first saw the small pics I was thinking the pepsi bezel, but the more I look the more the blue one is calling me.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Aquifer_Pro said:


> ... the blue one is calling me.


It calls you what? :-D


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I M ordering one but can't decide between blue and black/gold model 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I M ordering one but can't decide between blue and black/gold model
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


choosing is overrated


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I think black n gold for me : )


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

This just showed up on the Seiko forum...someone in Germany already got a couple!!

Think I'll take the blue and the gold!

Neue Uhr: Seiko Prospex SRP787 und SRP789 - UhrForum - Seite 24









Is it just me or does it seem like the 775 has applied indexes with a gold border?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

This is great and all but seiko this is what we all want to see come back

seiko boffins get on it bring back the 6015 a small price increase would be OK as well


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> View attachment 6328426


*******************************************************************







**************************************************



JRMARTINS said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like the 775 has applied indexes with a gold border?


I think it is just a reflection coming off the gold accents.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

sorry, which blue are we talking about there? The one with the blue on the hands and bezel? (Just want to make sure I didn't miss one with a blue dial)


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> *******************************************************************
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gif cracked me up!!


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

same problem here, therefore I'll probably order golden one, blue one and pepsi bezel


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)

Love how these looks, I dont think im going to buy one now, i will wait for a review.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm falling in love (again). Blue does it for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have been wanting a 007 for sometime now, just waiting for after the expense of the holidays...looks like I have been waiting for an excellent reason! I'll be going for either the black or the gold. they look amazing and sound like the right size for me!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Everyone seems to be excited about the Turtles -- This chap loves it too ;-)

RD


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

As long as we aren't talking about sea turtles!



Riddim Driven said:


> Everyone seems to be excited about the Turtles -- This chap loves it too ;-)
> 
> RD


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I M ordering one but can't decide between blue and black/gold model
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Having the same issue. Was blue all the way, but most recent pictures of the black/gold have me thinking.


----------



## josephine lace (Sep 29, 2015)

Impressive


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think ultimately it will have no effect, it could possibly have a boosting effect - for example when Seiko released the SBDX001 (MM300) in 2000 it introduced the original 6159-7001 to a whole new generation. 
The price today of an SBDX001 is around $1400-00 the price of a good to excellent 6159-7001 is $4000-00 to $6000-00 not bad for a 46 year old Seiko.



ntfromto said:


> My question is I wonder what these will do to the price of an original?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> This just showed up on the Seiko forum...someone in Germany already got a couple!!
> 
> Think I'll take the blue and the gold!
> 
> ...


Looks like pasties to me ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> This is great and all but seiko this is what we all want to see come back
> 
> seiko boffins get on it bring back the 6015 a small price increase would be OK as well


Heck yeah!! Love the dial and hands much more . So sexy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ManMachine said:


> sorry, which blue are we talking about there? The one with the blue on the hands and bezel? (Just want to make sure I didn't miss one with a blue dial)


773 is blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Must have a black one! And a Jubilee for it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

They would have benefited immensely from having 6r20 inside.


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

longstride said:


> I think ultimately it will have no effect, it could possibly have a boosting effect - for example when Seiko released the SBDX001 (MM300) in 2000 it introduced the original 6159-7001 to a whole new generation.
> The price today of an SBDX001 is around $1400-00 the price of a good to excellent 6159-7001 is $4000-00 to $6000-00 not bad for a 46 year old Seiko.


I would think it will come down to supply, because if a good example of the 6309 becomes scarce and the demand is there like the 6159-7001, then the price should go up, but that could take 50 years. I think I will just enjoy it in the moment and let my kids fight over it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And Hochuan sold out all 4 models 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> And Hochuan sold out all 4 models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Had the blue one in my cart, and it's gone. Knew I should have ordered it earlier today.o|


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I want this, but too many watches I want right now, I guess these will be super popular and there will be no short supply of them. The stock bracelet just doesn't flow with the watch, maybe a Super Engineer? or wear it on rubber, nato.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Is that bezel red and black or red and blue?


----------



## jelskan (Jul 30, 2015)

is the lume on the hands and hour markers different?


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

wow surprisingly this thread have balance demand for blue and gold.


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

I do like the gold but in the end will probably go traditional and get the original white on black, a classic look.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Is that bezel red and black or red and blue?


Actually there is the Pepsi bezel on rubber 779, and a Coke and batman bezel on bracelet 787 and 789 that will be available in May.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Coke for me. Will probably gift a couple. Pretty excited for them to be readily available.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

Haha! A wise guy! I guess there's one in every crowd 

Makes me think of when my son asks if he can have a cookie & I say 'I don't know, can you?'


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

jelskan said:


> is the lume on the hands and hour markers different?


Yes, unfortunately they're different; the hands are creamier and indices white.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Did any arrive yet?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

copperjohn said:


> Did any arrive yet?


On the seiko forum a few have arrived.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

JRMARTINS said:


> These just showed up on the Seiko thread!
> 
> Photo credit to fellow WIS maxxevv and joseph80 for original post.
> View attachment 6280386
> ...


Looks like a couple of different versions are available at HC Watch.

Seiko for Man - Ho Chuan Watch


----------



## aceivan (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the headsup.
Nice!


----------



## biggbubba (May 31, 2014)

I have 2 6309's and love them but this re-release isn't really doing it for me....given the overwhelming positive response here I'll probably get some hate mail for saying that.

I not diggin' the fact that the lume on the hands and indices don't match. And the indices look like cheap plastic stick ons. And the bezel pip is too small for the size of the watch.

These are small deviations from the original but enough to tip the balance of it's cohesive design.....misses the mark IMHO.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

NATO is the way to go on these turtles, guys. My 6309 is from the same year and month I was born based on its serial number, and on NATO it's one of my favorite watches. Glad to see a Seiko re-release.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Is there a limited edition model in the line up? Is the gold Turtle a limited colourway or a regular production model?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

germy_wermy said:


> Is there a limited edition model in the line up? Is the gold Turtle a limited colourway or a regular production model?


I believe it will be a regular production model, just like all the others.

Regards,


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

Seems like the Philippines is the cheapest place to get these at the moment. I just got a jaw dropping PM from my man reorx who just got the Gold version on bracelet today for usd $200 flat.

He's absolutely stoked although he did mention that all 3 of the gold models he handled all had misaligned chapter rings (see 6pm marker in his shot) so I guess it's still something to look out for when buying blind online


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Pee Dee said:


> Seems like the Philippines is the cheapest place to get these at the moment. I just got a jaw dropping PM from my man reorx who just got the Gold version on bracelet today for usd $200 flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do you have a link?


----------



## vuelo714 (Apr 26, 2013)

Great, awesome watches, Seiko forever..


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

dpage said:


> So do you have a link?


Don't have one Dan but i'd check the Philippine Watch Club forum marketplace. I believe the source is there.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Adam!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Just wondering on the comments on chapter ring misalignment, same second hand as the 007, and different color lume between the face and hands ... could these be early assembly line comps, or even rejects? Or even counterfeit, made with mismatched combination authentic parts snatched from official suppliers inventor, and knock off parts? Perhaps stolen cases and faces, matched with 3rd party hands, and made in the Philippines in back rooms?

Consider:

1). This watch is not due to launch until early 2016, so these units are not released by Seiko. i.e. black market. 
2). No official or legitimate AD would risk selling black market Seiko's , as I'm sure that would violate their AD agreement with Seiko. 
3). These seem to be only available for sale in places notorious for black market and counterfeit products. 

I may grab one of these, but I'm going to wait for these to be officially released, and will buy from a legitimate AD, like Chino.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> I may grab one of these, but I'm going to wait for these to be officially released, and will buy from a legitimate AD, like Chino.


These will apparently not be available in Japan if I remember well


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Seppia said:


> These will apparently not be available in Japan if I remember well


Didn't know that; thought I had read worldwide launch. Maybe Long Island watch then. Or maybe there will be a JDM version later on?


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Pee Dee said:


> Seems like the Philippines is the cheapest place to get these at the moment. I just got a jaw dropping PM from my man reorx who just got the Gold version on bracelet today for usd $200 flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the new one a little larger, or is that an optical illusion?


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

copperjohn said:


> Is the new one a little larger, or is that an optical illusion?


It's just the angle of having the new one closer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> Didn't know that; thought I had read worldwide launch. Maybe Long Island watch then. Or maybe there will be a JDM version later on?


Actually spoke with Marc at Long Island Friday about something else, but I brought these up. He's heard of them, but I got the feeling he may not have them for quite a while.


----------



## ronallan (Jun 12, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Just wondering on the comments on chapter ring misalignment, same second hand as the 007, and different color lume between the face and hands ... could these be early assembly line comps, or even rejects? Or even counterfeit, made with mismatched combination authentic parts snatched from official suppliers inventor, and knock off parts? Perhaps stolen cases and faces, matched with 3rd party hands, and made in the Philippines in back rooms?
> 
> Consider:
> 
> ...


Well, I'm from the Philippines, so here are my 2c worth:

1. Historically, new Seiko releases typically happen in Southeast Asia...Malaysia, Singapore, Philippines, etc. Why? The factories are in Malaysia, so probably for proximity reasons;
2. Typically there are no factories (to my knowledge) for Seiko watches here in the Philippines, authentic or otherwise. Yep, there are a lot of fake Seikos here as well, but they mostly come from China;
3. The new Turtles are available here from authorized dealers and Seiko boutiques. I've seen a lot in different places, and yes, they are all authentic;
4. Here, "black market" means being sold at prices lower than retail because the products come in through unauthorized channels and thus don't pay custom duties or other taxes. Yep, that is known to happen here. But that has no bearing on the authenticity of the products. You can get a lot of authentic products in the black market. Warranty or manufacturer support is another thing though.
5. Misaligned chapter rings, among other things, is not uncommon among Seiko watches, regardless of model, except for the Grand Seikos, maybe. Always be wary of this especially if you're purchasing a product online. If you're getting from a brick and mortar store, you know what you're getting.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> Just wondering on the comments on chapter ring misalignment, same second hand as the 007, and different color lume between the face and hands ... could these be early assembly line comps, or even rejects? Or even counterfeit, made with mismatched combination authentic parts snatched from official suppliers inventor, and knock off parts? Perhaps stolen cases and faces, matched with 3rd party hands, and made in the Philippines in back rooms?
> 
> Consider:
> 
> ...


Would take some pretty sophisticated counterfeiters to pull off some of what you suggest. Seems like quite a bit of work to sell a $200 watch.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

bezel/chapter ring misalignment definitely is not a proof of fake watch. More or less it seems to be quite common even for Grand Seiko. Actually I would start worring, if I receive Seiko divers watch and it doesn't have misaligned bezel  (if somebody starts barking, that I don't have any experience with Seiko, here is the list of Seiko divers watches I had: GS SBGE001, MM300, LE Sumo SBDC027, 3 regular Sumos, 2 SKX007, 2 Monsters). And I think soon I will have at least 2 Turtles.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

camouflage said:


> bezel/chapter ring misalignment definitely is not a proof of fake watch. More or less it seems to be quite common even for Grand Seiko.


Love to see pics of all these GS chapter ring misalignments


----------



## jakedog (Mar 21, 2010)

I am going to buy one as soon as i see one wow it's about time.any thing on the 6105-8119 coming would be just to much for my banker as i would buy one of each.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Boone said:


> Would take some pretty sophisticated counterfeiters to pull off some of what you suggest. Seems like quite a bit of work to sell a $200 watch.


You would think ... unfortunately there are counterfeits of inexpensive Casio quartz watches.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

camouflage said:


> bezel/chapter ring misalignment definitely is not a proof of fake watch.


True. But there is the lume color mismatch between the hands and dial. The 007 second hand, on a watch that otherwise is so close to the original. And of course this: they are all black market: this watch has not been released, and is not supposed to be until sometime in early 2016.

Add all that together, and maybe there is something fishy here...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the watch in blue and B/G. The mislaligned chapter ring and date wheels are a bummer. It'd bug me for sure and to me is inexcusable whether the watch is $100 or $500. But of course everyone's opinion vary.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> True. But there is the lume color mismatch between the hands and dial. The 007 second hand, on a watch that otherwise is so close to the original. And of course this: they are all black market: this watch has not been released, and is not supposed to be until sometime in early 2016.
> 
> Add all that together, and maybe there is something fishy here...


What's with the conspiracy theories? Give us proof these are fakes and not just base your opinion on assumptions just because it's not yet available where you are.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

well I'm going to enjoy the hell out of my fake turtle (that were not supposed to call a turtle, :roll: ) and you conspiracy nuts can just shave that spot on your wrist where the watch goes until your magic eight ball says it's ok to buy one? :roll:...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SuperP said:


> I still see some dial misalignments 007 style :roll:
> Hope thats only an impression given by the pics angle, because at this point this is getting really awkward...


isn't the issue more that the dial might have a tiny bit of play so it's up to getting the placement just right when you seal the watch up? I have a hard time believing they could mis-print millions of chapter rings without a Seiko exec noticing or caring.....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

phuchmileif said:


> Am I the only one disappointed by the bracelet? I don't like the single link design at all; looks like it belongs on a <$100 watch.


Nah, it's solid, and that's much more important.... for me at least.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah the bracelet isn't the best but I'd never use it anyway. The watch doesn't look right to me on bracelet, I'd wear it on strap. That said if price difference is negligible, it makes sense to get the bracelet if nothing else, for resale. That's true of most watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really don't know if I can resist getting one 
What's the best place to get it? I thought I had a link saved but can't find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really don't know if I can resist getting one
> What's the best place to get it? I thought I had a link saved but can't find it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I've noticed some are getting them from watches88. I know nothing about the site.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

i think another reputable seller will be watchlim online store that retails in Malaysia. 

His price is quite competitive. not that i've purchased any from him. 

u guys could try


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

For those in the US, they are available at SEARS...and they are in stock. Just ordered the Black and Gold one. $371, but there is a coupon code to take $35 off (sorry...found the code in another forum and forgot what it was)

Sears.com


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

RSDA posted this about the Sears link in one of the other turtle threads:

"I clicked through to see who the "Sears Authorized Supplier" was on the SRP777 at sears.com. None other than chrono24.com! Chrono24.com was out-of-stock yesterday and is now showing "price on request" on their site. I wouldn't hold your breath on the promised delivery date at sears.com"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

I guess we will see about Sears. When I ordered the SRP775, it said "In Stock."


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

We need more pics in this thread, lol


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

carlborg said:


> For those in the US, they are available at SEARS...and they are in stock. Just ordered the Black and Gold one. $371, but there is a coupon code to take $35 off (sorry...found the code in another forum and forgot what it was)
> 
> Sears.com


Just came across it on another thread. SEARS35OFF300.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Just ordered black and gold from the Sears man. Promo code worked. Now to see if they deliver on time.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> We need more pics in this thread, lol


Let me rephrase that for you, you need to take some pics of these beauties!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Gregger said:


> I've noticed some are getting them from watches88. I know nothing about the site.


They are shown there at $339 on bracelet, $319 on rubber.

There are also a couple of new Sumo models as well. SBDC031J (black) and SBDC033J (blue). Not sure how these differ from existing, aside from the new Prospex logo on dial.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Go to Sears through befrugal for 6% cashback, and "watches10", saves an additional few dollars off over the other code.


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello. Would have any pics of the new turtles by chance? Oh by the way the Ventus Caspian gets nothing but compliments on any and all straps! What a great watch! Regards turboharm


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

TurboHarm said:


> Hello. Would have any pics of the new turtles by chance? Oh by the way the Ventus Caspian gets nothing but compliments on any and all straps! What a great watch! Regards turboharm


Great news on the Caspian, TH. |>

If the OM Aegis doesn't drop soon I may just spring for a Turtle.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I caved  I can't wait for it to land!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> I caved  I can't wait for it to land!


 I assume you mean the Seiko.... I'm gonna wait on it in hopes of market saturation, maybe slightly lower prices and more reports on just how close it is to the original in quality. I expect the steels differ after 30+years. I had the gold mod 6309 as you know, so thinking just plain black dial now, but still not sure, nor no rush. You still in for blue?

Will look forward to your critique. I already interrogated "scottymac" ;-)

Cheers Brice & Happy New Year!
RD


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

So Brice did you go Blue...or did you go Robert Redford?:-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tako_watch said:


> So Brice did you go Blue...or did you go Robert Redford?:-d


I really wanted the blue version but I went for the black one due to availability in the US. I wanted to make sure I liked it and also there was no misalignment issue. I was worried of returns with Malaysia and Philippines.
Plus the black is kinda the classic.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> I assume you mean the Seiko.... I'm gonna wait on it in hopes of market saturation, maybe slightly lower prices and more reports on just how close it is to the original in quality. I expect the steels differ after 30+years. I had the gold mod 6309 as you know, so thinking just plain black dial now, but still not sure, nor no rush. You still in for blue?
> 
> Will look forward to your critique. I already interrogated "scottymac" ;-)
> 
> ...


Uh... Yeah it's the Seiko thread ;-)
It is different from the 6309, slightly different case design and size. I think it's good they didn't just make a straight copy. I'd like to handle the 6309 side by side for sure. 
I think waiting it's the smart move, they'll be a 250$ watch soon enough. I got mine for more obviously because I am an impatient WIS  I hear some folks get them in the 200's now from the Philippines but can't find a place on line. I did find them on Maysia for order, from Hochuan and also Watches88. Had the blue one in my cart for days then decided to play it safer and order from Sears, and got the black one. 
I'll grab a blue if I like the size and shape.

Happy new year too!!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

I was reading a review on SCWF, according to the reviewer if you have a current strapcode bracelet for the 6309 these fit the new ones. The 775 on an endmill sounds sweet to me!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Could someone please express their opinion about watches88. Will they check the watch for any problems if request?


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> Could someone please express their opinion about watches88. Will they check the watch for any problems if request?


I asked and per their reply the black dialed Turtles (3 out of the 4) are known to have misalignment with the chapter rings and that it is not a big issue.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

arlee said:


> I asked and per their reply the black dialed Turtles (3 out of the 4) are known to have misalignment with the chapter rings and that it is not a big issue.


Thanks for the info. Going to wait until they are more widely available to get either a 773 or 775.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Received my new turtle last week.Loving it!


























Next to my 6309

























And did some strap changes today.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

merl said:


> Received my new turtle last week.Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the chapter ring?


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

merl said:


> Received my new turtle last week.Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes that waffle looking strap you have on it?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> How's the chapter ring?


Quite good tbh. Not perfect but I guess I have been lucky.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

watchdork said:


> Who makes that waffle looking strap you have on it?


That is a tropic band (not a genuine vintage one though).
Here you go:
http://awco.nl/winkel/nieuw-collectie/squale/tropic_band__144895


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

merl said:


> That is a tropic band (not a genuine vintage one though).
> Here you go:
> http://awco.nl/winkel/nieuw-collectie/squale/tropic_band__144895


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Merl, that watch is a beauty, and the model I will be ordering when it becomes available in the states. How do you feel about the bracelet? It looks similar to the bracelet on my OM, but not quite sure.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

RomeoT said:


> Merl, that watch is a beauty, and the model I will be ordering when it becomes available in the states. How do you feel about the bracelet? It looks similar to the bracelet on my OM, but not quite sure.


Thanks! The bracelet is quite good and my band choice at the moment. It wears great on the wrist.









Here's the watch next to my wumo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great photos Merl!! Thanks for sharing. It does seem the misalignment is minimal on yours. Hope mine is aligned or it'll drive me crazy and I'd have to return it :-(

Where did I get yours from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

In one of these threads there was a batman version with blue/black bezel. I can't find the photo or the model number. Is this my imagination or a real thing? TIA


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great photos Merl!! Thanks for sharing. It does seem the misalignment is minimal on yours. Hope mine is aligned or it'll drive me crazy and I'd have to return it :-(
> 
> Where did I get yours from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks, Brice!
I got it from Ho Chuan Watch
Didn't know them but I could not wait for European resellers to have stock


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

92degrees said:


> In one of these threads there was a batman version with blue/black bezel. I can't find the photo or the model number. Is this my imagination or a real thing? TIA


SRP787


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Loving these, specially the 775...but, I'm going to wait until it's available in Europe to get one.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

JRMARTINS said:


> Loving these, specially the 775...but, I'm going to wait until it's available in Europe to get one.


detto...


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

White Sumo, what the what!! I've never seen one, you lucky Dutch bastard, lol! Thanks so much for the pics - they are available here at some wacky site - Sears!? - but all variations are so darn attractive...


merl said:


> Thanks! The bracelet is quite good and my band choice at the moment. It wears great on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey B, please post pics ASAP. Merl posted a pic next to his Sumo and it looked appreciably larger, though I believe it might be just 1 - 1.5mm larger. My Blumo is my largest watch and at the very limit of what I can wear.


Jeep99dad said:


> Great photos Merl!! Thanks for sharing. It does seem the misalignment is minimal on yours. Hope mine is aligned or it'll drive me crazy and I'd have to return it :-(
> 
> Where did I get yours from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RomeoT said:


> Hey B, please post pics ASAP. Merl posted a pic next to his Sumo and it looked appreciably larger, though I believe it might be just 1 - 1.5mm larger. My Blumo is my largest watch and at the very limit of what I can wear.


Will do. Mine is on its way from Seiko USA for delivery tomorrow  I'm psyched but hope it's not too large 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## FozzyBoy (May 4, 2015)

That would be the right thing to do but we get hammered on the prices on this side of the pond. If they're available from a reputable source at a sensible price I think i'll dive in (no pun intended).



JRMARTINS said:


> Loving these, specially the 775...but, I'm going to wait until it's available in Europe to get one.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

RomeoT said:


> White Sumo, what the what!! I've never seen one, you lucky Dutch bastard, lol! Thanks so much for the pics - they are available here at some wacky site - Sears!? - but all variations are so darn attractive...


Thanks, it is a beauty


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

RomeoT said:


> Hey B, please post pics ASAP. Merl posted a pic next to his Sumo and it looked appreciably larger, though I believe it might be just 1 - 1.5mm larger. My Blumo is my largest watch and at the very limit of what I can wear.


It isn"t really larger. The lugtolug is shorter.
So no worries. If you can handle a Sumo, you can easily handle a new turtle


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Ah, I see it is an LE, and is that a wave dial?! My envy is enormous! Really nice piece - let me know if you ever want to sell, although I might have to sell an organ to buy all the turtle variants!


merl said:


> Thanks, it is a beauty


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

RomeoT said:


> Ah, I see it is an LE, and is that a wave dial?! My envy is enormous! Really nice piece - let me know if you ever want to sell, although I might have to sell an organ to buy all the turtle variants!


Will do!


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Will do. Mine is on its way from Seiko USA for delivery tomorrow  I'm psyched but hope it's not too large
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


B, what website did you use to order yours?


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Curious also - I'm not seeing them on the Seiko USA site?


watchdork said:


> B, what website did you use to order yours?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdork said:


> B, what website did you use to order yours?


Sears. 
Didn't want to order from Asia if I had a choice. But may have to for the blue though I think Seiko will bring it in the US soon too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

Anybody knows where to buy these beauties in Europe (EU, no custom fees..)?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

FozzyBoy said:


> That would be the right thing to do but we get hammered on the prices on this side of the pond. If they're available from a reputable source at a sensible price I think i'll dive in (no pun intended).


Well...I kinda, sorta, gave in and couldn't wait....cancelled the order on the OT500 and ordered the 775...paid 374€...I should really try and control my urges!!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

The Sumo on of Seiko's largest divers are 53mm. The new turtle according to one picture with calipers suggests just under 48mm. Still larger than the original. It you can wear a huge diver like the Sumo, the Turtle would feel small.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

nepatriot said:


> The Sumo on of Seiko's largest divers are 53mm. The new turtle according to one picture with calipers suggests just under 48mm. Still larger than the original. It you can wear a huge diver like the Sumo, the Turtle would feel small.


huh ?

sumo 44 w/o crown 3-9 ( 53 Maybe L 2 L ) 
srp777 44 w/o crown 3-9 ( 48 L 2 L )

http://seikousa.com/collections/prospex/SBDC001

http://www.seiko.at/home/kollektionen/taucheruhrendiver/automatik-turtle/srp777k1.html


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Got the 777 and 773 in from Ho Chuan yesterday. Alignment is good on mine and Ho Chuan is an AD as the warranty cards were stamped and filled out.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> Got the 777 and 773 in from Ho Chuan yesterday. Alignment is good on mine and Ho Chuan is an AD as the warranty cards were stamped and filled out.


I ordered a 775 from them today, requested they check the watch before shipping, how long did it take you to receive yours?


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sears.
> Didn't want to order from Asia if I had a choice. But may have to for the blue though I think Seiko will bring it in the US soon too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I guess Sears is out, as I couldn't find them on the website.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

gruntmedik said:


> I guess Sears is out, as I couldn't find them on the website.


It appears the black/gold is still available: Sears.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gruntmedik said:


> I guess Sears is out, as I couldn't find them on the website.


Yeah it's there but marked out of stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just received an email from ho chuan watches saying they'll check the watch before shipping...lets see how that works out...good fast communication so far.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice brushed case back on those new Turtles. Not a big deal but a nice touch.


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Bought mine while on holiday in Penang, Malaysia over the X'mas weekend. MYR1208 = SGD397/USD290+. Name of the shop is Fah Shing, 469 Penang Road. Too bad he doesn't ship overseas


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice. 
Glad that I waited, instead of going after the 6309s and some of the micros. Just have to wait a bit more.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I really want one of these. Looks like ....... is a good place to purchase from. I just wonder if we wait will they come up in more places at a bit lower price point.. ....... has the bracelet and strap at the same cost.


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

Love the retro look!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Quickie...

God i hate pin & collars... time for some straps!


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I will be in Shanghai and Tokyo the Middle of February. Where would be the better place to buy one of these? Also if anyone knows of a good store. I am assuming they will have plenty of them, and at a better price than online.


----------



## eliindetroit (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow wow wow. Looks so awesome. Where did you purchase it and do you have a model number? A price?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Mines SRP775, got from sears.com


----------



## MrCrystal (Dec 10, 2015)

A cool looking Double Dome Sapphire Crystal is now listed on the bay for these new turtles.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Another one acquired from Sears.com. Seiko SRP777. Gotta love Sears for hooking us up with these early. Pricing was very reasonable as well.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Another one acquired from Sears.com. Seiko SRP777. Gotta love Sears for hooking us up with these early. Pricing was very reasonable as well.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Vette Enthusiast said:


> Another one acquired from Sears.com. Seiko SRP777. Gotta love Sears for hooking us up with these early. Pricing was very reasonable as well.


Nice and classy looking in the black. Who would've thunk Sears would be the first retailer in the US to sell these? My 775 from Sears should be here tomorrow morning!


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

JRMARTINS said:


> I ordered a 775 from them today, requested they check the watch before shipping, how long did it take you to receive yours?


Ordered them Dec 14, they shipped Dec 18, and they arrived here in NC Jan 4. Holidays probably slowed them a bit.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

MrCrystal said:


> A cool looking Double Dome Sapphire Crystal is now listed on the bay for these new turtles.


can you provide a link? I really cannot find it


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

What is your wrist size? It fits well on yours but i'm starting to think it will be too much for my 6.5 inches one...



Vette Enthusiast said:


> Another one acquired from Sears.com. Seiko SRP777. Gotta love Sears for hooking us up with these early. Pricing was very reasonable as well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

When you emailed Hochuan to check the watch for misalignment before shipping, did they reply and agree to do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

I get mine on Monday from Sears. Hopefully it's aligned good enough that it won't drive me nuts. That double domed sapphire looks good


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

frenco said:


> can you provide a link? I really cannot find it


1 Double Dome Sapphire Crystal for Seiko PROSPEX SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 | eBay


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> When you emailed Hochuan to check the watch for misalignment before shipping, did they reply and agree to do it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


They said they would do it, the person answering the mail said he would personally check the watch and contact me if there's any problem. It's already inbound and by Friday next week I should have it. I'll let you know how it worked out.

PS: Great interview!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> They said they would do it, the person answering the mail said he would personally check the watch and contact me if there's any problem. It's already inbound and by Friday next week I should have it. I'll let you know how it worked out.
> 
> PS: Great interview!


Thanks a bunch! My black one got delayed in the mail so it lands today... Supposedly 

Blue is next. B/G is so freaking tempting too tho ;-)

Thanks for reading the interview. Didn't think many would see it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> Ordered them Dec 14, they shipped Dec 18, and they arrived here in NC Jan 4. Holidays probably slowed them a bit.


Ordered on the 5th Jan and it was shipped on the 6th according to tracking, hopefully it will be here next week on Friday.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

twostirish222 said:


> I will be in Shanghai and Tokyo the Middle of February. Where would be the better place to buy one of these? Also if anyone knows of a good store. I am assuming they will have plenty of them, and at a better price than online.


I just came back from Shanghai, cant find them anywhere. Usually they are pretty bad on price as well.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

What interview


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks a bunch! My black one got delayed in the mail so it lands today... Supposedly
> 
> Blue is next. B/G is so freaking tempting too tho ;-)
> 
> ...


Blue was my first choice, but the B/G just blew me away! Couple of months until my birthday, so the blue might be next!
Have a gray and black perlon from strapcode on route also...lookimg forward to put it on the black perlon! Think it will look amazing!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Loving the 775!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

T-hunter said:


> Loving the 775!


& I am loving your photos! Many Thanks!!!!
RD


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

really looks good on canvas|>
trouble for me that I keep coming back to this thread:-d


----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)

So getting one of these. Who does the mods for domed sapphire glass?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> 1 Double Dome Sapphire Crystal for Seiko PROSPEX SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 | eBay


thank you, I was using the wrong keywords


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks a bunch! My black one got delayed in the mail so it lands today... Supposedly
> 
> Blue is next. B/G is so freaking tempting too tho ;-)
> 
> ...


What interview Brice?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdork said:


> What interview Brice?


I did an interview for the watch website: watchjudge a few weeks ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Never been on that website before. Nice write up.

Hope to see some lume shots.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

My wrist is ~6.5". Most of the Z22s do not look good on me but this new Seiko dive strap is narrower and softer. Still a bit large. I am on the 5th slot from the end. I ordered a 22mm rubber tropic strap from Otto Frei just in case. So far, I am liking the new Seiko rubber dive strap.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Vette Enthusiast said:


> My wrist is ~6.5". Most of the Z22s do not look good on me but this new Seiko dive strap is narrower and softer. Still a bit large. I am on the 5th slot from the end. I ordered a 22mm rubber tropic strap from Otto Frei just in case. So far, I am liking the new Seiko rubber dive strap.


Was looking at waffles and tropics at work during a break, didn't know Otto Frei had tropics! These will look wicked on a waffle or tropic!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Some models of the new "Turtles" are on Ebay, but at $450 plus postage. No thanks.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> Some models of the new "Turtles" are on Ebay, but at $450 plus postage. No thanks.


Sears.com. Best deal going right now. Some threads on the Seiko forum about a discount code you can use as well.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> Some models of the new "Turtles" are on Ebay, but at $450 plus postage. No thanks.


Sears.com. Best deal going right now. Some threads on the Seiko forum about a discount code you can use as well. Prices are $335 - $370.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival  LOVE IT!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Vette Enthusiast said:


> Sears.com. Best deal going right now. Some threads on the Seiko forum about a discount code you can use as well. Prices are $335 - $370.


Thanks, but I'm not in any rush, I'll wait until prices come down (hopefully).


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Same, my wrist fund is low right now


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival  LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Brice, Congratulations Mines on the way

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice Brice, Congratulations Mines on the way
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


My black and gold gets here on Monday!!! Woot woot


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

How's the bracelet?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> How's the bracelet?


The bracelet is fine and what you can expect at this price point.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival  LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! How's the alignment?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Alignment OK, bracelet perfect:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Do I detect a whiff of stoicism in that "ok"? ;-)



Sminkypinky said:


> *Alignment OK*, bracelet perfect:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival  LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one i would buy of the 4


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jdmfetish said:


> the one i would buy of the 4


Thanks. It's more of the classic to me l... Plus it was available in the US and US warranty. Safer as I was not 100% and also worried of issues. 
I wanted the blue or B/G initially.

But I must say:

I LOVE IT!!

Next is blue I think ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival  LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Brice. I also want this one, but on bracelet. I assume that means I have to wait for the OEM bracelet separately (March?) at around $119. Grrr.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Well done Brice. I also want this one, but on bracelet. I assume that means I have to wait for the OEM bracelet separately (March?) at around $119. Grrr.


I am sure some folks would be willing to sell theirs. Most won't use them. 
I know I wouldn't 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Who will show a macro photo of crown and crown unscrewed from the side. The pictures crown looks identical to the MM SBDX001 

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9506 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am sure some folks would be willing to sell theirs. Most won't use them.
> I know I wouldn't
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That is a good point. Thx.


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

Great catch! This is the combination of colors I prefer: a bit sporty a bit retrò...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I spoke with my go to AD, Time Zone, they'll have them in stock in 2 weeks....so pumped:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> I spoke with my go to AD, Time Zone, they'll have them in stock in 2 weeks....so pumped:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


I know that spot! That is great news!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

oops. double post.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> I know that spot! That is great news!


Yep, Frank is the man when it comes to repairs...super cool as well. Hopefully they'll receive the blue & Pepsi versions too :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## rocketboy475 (Feb 16, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Yep, Frank is the man when it comes to repairs...super cool as well. Hopefully they'll receive the blue & Pepsi versions too :-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


If you don't mind me asking, which website is this? Can you post a link? I would love to get one in my rotation. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really digging mine. 
I really hated the X on the new dials a few months ago when I started seeing pics of new seikos with the new dials. Like the shogun with X. But I must say I don't even notice it in real life. I'd prefer a clean dial w/o it but it's really a non-issue now hat I have it. Dial is slightly misaligned like most black dialed versions but not too bad. Noticeable at some angles more than others. 
Bottom line: I just love it. 
Playing Barbie and tried it on canvas. 






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Really digging mine.
> I really hated the X on the new dials a few months ago when I started seeing pics of new seikos with the new dials. Like the shogun with X. But I must say I don't even notice it in real life. I'd prefer a clean dial w/o it but it's really a non-issue now hat I have it. Dial is slightly misaligned like most black dialed versions but not too bad. Noticeable at some angles more than others.
> Bottom line: I just love it.
> Playing Barbie and tried it on canvas.
> ...


Looking good! Can't wait until my 775 arrives. Does yours have a serial number beginning with 5N? Wondering if that batch have alignment issues being the first ones. Waffle should look amazing also!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> Looking good! Can't wait until my 775 arrives. Does yours have a serial number beginning with 5N? Wondering if that batch have alignment issues being the first ones. Waffle should look amazing also!


Yeah. It's 5Nxxxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Can someone please post some lume shots of their turtle? (Apologies if I missed some in this thread)


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. It's 5Nxxxx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice, let's see how mine turns out.


----------



## patrickw (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## rocketboy475 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Really digging mine.
> I really hated the X on the new dials a few months ago when I started seeing pics of new seikos with the new dials. Like the shogun with X. But I must say I don't even notice it in real life. I'd prefer a clean dial w/o it but it's really a non-issue now hat I have it. Dial is slightly misaligned like most black dialed versions but not too bad. Noticeable at some angles more than others.
> Bottom line: I just love it.
> Playing Barbie and tried it on canvas.
> ...


Where'd you get the canvas? It's pretty bad @ss!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> Can someone please post some lume shots of their turtle? (Apologies if I missed some in this thread)


----------



## FozzyBoy (May 4, 2015)

Not bad 


T-hunter said:


>


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

T-hunter said:


>


Looks great! Thanks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got 5 straps out to try on it and decided on a tropic strap for today. It's the cheap $10 one from Ofrei but it does the job. I like the combo and how comfortable it is. 
B














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got 5 straps out to try on it and decided on a tropic strap for today. It's the cheap $10 one from Ofrei but it does the job. I like the combo and how comfortable it is.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on the tropic!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> Looks great on the tropic!


Thank you very much. Digging the look so far 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Really digging mine.
> I really hated the X on the new dials a few months ago when I started seeing pics of new seikos with the new dials. Like the shogun with X. But I must say I don't even notice it in real life. I'd prefer a clean dial w/o it but it's really a non-issue now hat I have it. Dial is slightly misaligned like most black dialed versions but not too bad. Noticeable at some angles more than others.
> Bottom line: I just love it.
> Playing Barbie and tried it on canvas.


Whose canvas is this?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is another combo I tried and like a lot. A truly weathered canvas strap by DrunkArtStraps. 
I'll take a better pic off wrist as this doesn't do it justice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Black and gold 775 lands today. Will post pics when I get home from work


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here is another combo I tried and like a lot. A truly weathered canvas strap by DrunkArtStraps.
> I'll take a better pic off wrist as this doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> ...


Those straps look cool...think I'll have to get a couple.


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's my 773, loving the blue, goes well with lots of different color straps


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ok the blue is killing me...
What's the thickness and where do you buy one?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Triple post. Sigh


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

:-!


julywest said:


> Triple post. Sigh


Can you hit the quad??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> :-!
> 
> Can you hit the quad??


Probably driving golf cart posting with other hand.


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

julywest said:


> Ok the blue is killing me...
> What's the thickness and where do you buy one?


Hi Randy,
I would check Hochuanwatch.com , that's where I got my blue. watches88 apparently sells them too now, cheers.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

julywest said:


> Probably driving golf cart posting with other hand.


Well, if you had a brand new Seiko Turtle you'd be staring at that while you drove into a sand trap, so it ain't all bad.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Well, if you had a brand new Seiko Turtle you'd be staring at that while you drove into a sand trap, so it ain't all bad.


lol... problem is I was in a field we call the swamp surrounded by deep canals so ....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

julywest said:


> lol... problem is I was in a field we call the swamp surrounded by deep canals so ....


Lol. Any gators??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Lol. Any gators??


No closest would be in Wilmington quite a ways away. Coyotes bears muskrats deer etc about the most in winter.

And snapping turtles which puts us back on topic : how thick is this baby?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

julywest said:


> No closest would be in Wilmington quite a ways away. Coyotes bears muskrats deer etc about the most in winter.
> 
> And snapping turtles which puts us back on topic : how thick is this baby?


I think it is around 13mm, but perhaps someone can confirm.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally got to open her up and try her on. Box is standard Seiko blue box. Nothing fancy. I think the bracelet looks like. Clasp feels like the one from a monster. The chapter ring is just a hair for but doesn't really bother me. Love the black and gold. This is the only watch I own that has any gold on it and I love it. I can't wait to have this patina as part of my collection for many years to come.














Fortunately the case is cut pretty square where the bracelet meets so a straight end link after market might look pretty good. Maybe a jubilee or a presidential. Also need to find a nice tropic of waffle strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this thing. The case is so cool. 
Here on Art's original and truly weathered canvas 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

JRMARTINS said:


> Those straps look cool...think I'll have to get a couple.


Just be aware that Brice has "drunkartstraps" on retainer for exclusive manufacturing ;-)

RD


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

I really prefer no day. It's kept me on the fence for years on the 007 and this for now.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

panerai7 said:


> Here's my 773, loving the blue, goes well with lots of different color straps


I will have to hold out for a blue.. best one of the 4 offerings.


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

Agreed, I always found the day a bit toyish on my skx.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Just be aware that Brice has "drunkartstraps" on retainer for exclusive manufacturing ;-)
> 
> RD


Does look like it!


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a specific and real need for a 773 and zero luck finding one at the usual two spots. Are there other reputable and non-gouging outlets right now?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

rocketboy475 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, which website is this? Can you post a link? I would love to get one in my rotation. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think he has a web site...brick & mortar store

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

So stoked....Frank @ TZ, just got them in stock. I fly home tomorrow night and Thursday morning at 10am it'll be on my wrist:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

My 775 has been on route according to the tracking since the 7th!! All these pics are making me go insane!!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

panerai7 said:


> Here's my 773, loving the blue, goes well with lots of different color straps


That blue is gorgeous! It's official, I have to have one. Where did you get it? Does anybody have an idea which market will get the models with Roman numerals for the days of the week?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another blue in the wild =)


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

Spring-Diver said:


> So stoked....Frank @ TZ, just got them in stock. I fly home tomorrow night and Thursday morning at 10am it'll be on my wrist:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Do you have a link? TIA


----------



## vuminhduc2002 (Jun 12, 2015)

Why they call it Turtle?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

vuminhduc2002 said:


> Why they call it Turtle?


Due to the case shape.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> So stoked....Frank @ TZ, just got them in stock. I fly home tomorrow night and Thursday morning at 10am it'll be on my wrist:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


hi Shannon 
Who is Frank at TZ??
Any website or store name?


----------



## calibro9 (Dec 19, 2007)

I think these guys???

Seiko Prospex Automatic "Turtle" SRP777 for sale



Jeep99dad said:


> hi Shannon
> Who is Frank at TZ??
> Any website or store name?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> hi Shannon
> Who is Frank at TZ??
> Any website or store name?


They don't have a website. Here's their Yelp review.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/seiko-watch-time-zone-costa-mesa?utm_source=ishare


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow. Love the blue. I need one of these soon..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> They don't have a website. Here's their Yelp review.
> 
> Seiko Watch Time Zone - 11 Photos - Watches - Costa Mesa, CA - Reviews - Yelp


May save some time. Pun intended. 
They have the 777 but do not ship.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Blue is the way to go. Gotta get a 773.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

We need some side by side shots of the variants.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Time Zone is a AD, brick and mortar store, in Costa Mesa California. I've been going there for many years. Frank, the owner, is an expert at repairing watches. AFAIK they don't have a Web site yet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> Time Zone is a AD, brick and mortar store, in Costa Mesa California. I've been going there for many years. Frank, the owner, is an expert at repairing watches. AFAIK they don't have a Web site yet.


Thanks. They don't ship, do they ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dupe


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. They don't ship, do they ?


No I called and they do not.

Just ordered 777 from Sears.com they are taking orders again. There is also a $35 coupon available.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just got me a 777 from Time Zone. LOVE IT!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> Just got me a 777 from Time Zone. LOVE IT!


do you know the thickness?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

julywest said:


> do you know the thickness?


No I don't. Best I can do is eyeball it with a ruler when I get home. I'll report back later unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> No I don't. Best I can do is eyeball it with a ruler when I get home. I'll report back later unless someone beats me to it.


thx have asked ... think someone estimated at 13+ which would be good


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

julywest said:


> do you know the thickness?


Specification
Movement : 4R36 automatic with hacking and hand winding, 21,6k BPH, 40 hrs power reserve
Case diameter : 44.3mm
Thickness : 13.2mm
WR : 200m
Lume : Seiko Lumibrite
Crystal: Hardlex
Bracelet: Stainless Bracelet with Diver extension or silicon rubber


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/20...compare-with-vintage-turtle-6309-and-tsunami/


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

What's the second language on these?..... Wonder if a JDM / kanji will be available? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Look like the SKX00X and the SRP77X parts should be swappable , bezel , insert , dial ... 
Just from a first look . 
Wich is great if someone can confirm ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

julywest said:


> No I called and they do not.
> 
> Just ordered 777 from Sears.com they are taking orders again. There is also a $35 coupon available.


Thanks. Didn't think they did

Sears is where I got mine a couple of weeks ago. But I was looking for a blue one now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Didn't think they did
> 
> Sears is where I got mine a couple of weeks ago. But I was looking for a blue one now.


I was late to the party so sears did not have black until tonight so ordered. I would like the blue also I think.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> Just got me a 777 from Time Zone. LOVE IT!


Me too!!!!:-!



Lume is killer as well :-!



Just like the 6309, it's super comfy on the wrist...loving it right now:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Me too!!!!:-!
> 
> Lume is killer as well :-!
> 
> ...


Congrats Shannon! And thanks for tipping off Time Zone's availability on these beauties.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Sears shows the gold and black one in stock. Has anyone had issues ordering from them? Shipping time etc. Want to order and it looks like the only place I can find it. They however don't show if it's in stock or not. Thanks


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

If you can wait till March...... Seiko Prospex Automatic "Turtle" SRP777 for sale
Sorry if this has been posted before....


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure I want to wait. I want one now and also the pepsi color later.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

ematthews said:


> Sears shows the gold and black one in stock. Has anyone had issues ordering from them? Shipping time etc. Want to order and it looks like the only place I can find it. They however don't show if it's in stock or not. Thanks


I ordered my 775 from sears, got it in 4 days because i ordered during a Holiday.
The 777 is showing in stock too. > Sears.com

$35 off coupon SEARS35OFF300


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Total w/coupon...

Order Summary view details

Merchandise Subtotal*$303.44*
Estimated Shipping*See in Checkout* 
Subtotal*$303.44*


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice. I'm there. Now I wonder if the bracelet is the better deal. I like both


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

ematthews said:


> Nice. I'm there. Now I wonder if the bracelet is the better deal. I like both


Yes, imo it is.


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

Would have been great if they offered these with their spring drive. I'm really digging the smoothness of the second hand. Much smoother than the high end Rolex & Omega.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ematthews said:


> Nice. I'm there. Now I wonder if the bracelet is the better deal. I like both


I ordered yesterday paid for fastest shipping which was next tues. Got ups alert to be delivered tomorrow. Of course I won't be home. Anyone know if it was signature required?

It's not in ups hands yet so can't check.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

julywest said:


> I ordered yesterday paid for fastest shipping which was next tues. Got ups alert to be delivered tomorrow. Of course I won't be home. Anyone know if it was signature required?
> 
> It's nit in ups hands yet so can't check.


No, sig. required.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> No, sig. required.


Thanks then maybe I will see tomorrow night.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

2euro said:


> Would have been great if they offered these with their spring drive. I'm really digging the smoothness of the second hand. Much smoother than the high end Rolex & Omega.


I am beginning to believe that Seiko will reissue the 6105 someday. It will be a SBDX001 with square markers (with same uneven creamy lume), cushion case and 8L35 or high beat, not spring drive.
After all, the MM300 was a super deluxe/dressy version of the SKX so why not a deluxe version of the turtle ?
Please SEIKO do it and take my money !


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

ematthews said:


> Nice. I'm there. Now I wonder if the bracelet is the better deal. I like both


What i'm seeing is around 14 bucks more for the 775 w/bracelet, no brainer for me.
Even though i sized the bracelet then removed it & put back in the box.:rodekaart


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> What i'm seeing is around 14 bucks more for the 775 w/bracelet, no brainer for me.
> Even though i sized the bracelet then removed it & put back in the box.:rodekaart


What is NATO ?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

burns78 said:


> What is NATO ?


Strapcode canvas


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

T-hunter said:


> ematthews said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. I'm there. Now I wonder if the bracelet is the better deal. I like both
> ...


Is the bracelet nice? I've got that on iny cart at sears....thinking about pulling the trigger


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

I think my new straps will arrive before the 775 gets to me!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Gregger said:


> Is the bracelet nice? I've got that on iny cart at sears....thinking about pulling the trigger


Yes, pretty dang nice if you like bracelets.
Solid endlinks to boot.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

T-hunter said:


> Yes, pretty dang nice if you like bracelets.
> Solid endlinks to boot.


BAM!!! I pulled the trigger


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

matthew P said:


> What's the second language on these?..... Wonder if a JDM / kanji will be available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Spanish 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> Congrats Shannon! And thanks for tipping off Time Zone's availability on these beauties.


Thanks :-! And my pleasure! I was surprised that Time Zone received them so quickly.

FYI: They'll have the Blue & Pepsi by summer:-! 
FYI 2.0: Frank will be stocking the bracelets as soon as they are available|>|>

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> Specification
> Movement : 4R36 automatic with hacking and hand winding, 21,6k BPH, 40 hrs power reserve
> Case diameter : 44.3mm
> Thickness : 13.2mm
> ...


Thanks T:-!

Also the bracelet tapers to 20mm. Not the "Seiko" normal 18mm, so no Marine Master clasp upgrade

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking good on the isofrane.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

watchdork said:


> View attachment 6672674
> View attachment 6672682
> 
> Looking good on the isofrane.


liking it on that iso! why oh why 15 won't you align correctly!? think mine is like that too now that I'm looking at it


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

dupe


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Where did you guys order the blue one in us?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

bzbuzz said:


> Where did you guys order the blue one in us?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My AD told me yesterday that the Blue & Pepsi won't be available untill summer...

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

The blue is awesome but I think I'll save myself for the Coke bezel version


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> What i'm seeing is around 14 bucks more for the 775 w/bracelet, no brainer for me.
> Even though i sized the bracelet then removed it & put back in the box.:rodekaart


OK. So I just ordered this gold and black with the bracelet. Does anyone know where I can pick up the rubber strap that comes on this watch? I already wear my Sumo and my Shogun on bracelet and want to wear this on rubber.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*SRP779 Pepsi arrived...how can you not like these new ones from Seiko? *|>*










*


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice. I can't wait to get mine next week. I have never owned the Black and gold Seiko and took a chance. If they had the Pepsi version, I would have gotten that one. Maybe in a few months when there are more in stores.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

Thx for the Sears coupon code just ordered mine


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

stew77 said:


> *SRP779 Pepsi arrived...how can you not like these new ones from Seiko? *|>*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can we order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

anyone's date wheel kinda off in alignment today? (1/15) 
my date the number 15 is closer to the top edge


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

dupe


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

bzbuzz said:


> Where can we order?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A couple options to consider (but outside the USA), watches88 or hochuanwatch in Malaysia.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My srp777 arrived but of course I'm not there to see it.

Ordered from sears.com on Tues night so pretty fast.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone know of any sellers in the UK? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Couldn't wait any longer. Ordered mine from Sears. Gets here Thursday the 21st.


----------



## FozzyBoy (May 4, 2015)

Not that I've found, and I've looked long and hard. At the moment the cheapest option is from places like the ones Stew88 mentioned a couple of posts back.
Also if these follow previous demand models expect the UK retailers to be significantly more expensive than several overseas sources even after import taxes etc...



Monkwearmouth said:


> Anyone know of any sellers in the UK?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

copperjohn said:


> Couldn't wait any longer. Ordered mine from Sears. Gets here Thursday the 21st.


Will be there before that, book it. Also sears is pretty sluggish on sending
tracking (for me anyway). Got my tracking, it was here the next day!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

BTW, can you say Batman?

Will be my next one, soon as available.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Really enjoying this one. These turtles are quite lovely. I'm eyeing the batman as well.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I may have a _lot_ of trouble NOT also buying a Pepsi, and a black one..


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

stew77 said:


> *SRP779 Pepsi arrived...how can you not like these new ones from Seiko? *|>*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the face black or dark blue?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> BTW, can you say Batman?
> 
> Will be my next one, soon as available.


The Batman bezel is great but the painted hands turn me off


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

pw01 said:


> The Batman bezel is great but the painted hands turn me off


Think of it as lipstick. ;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Wayne Lee aka roachman is also selling some of these. He's posting on the Seiko Citizen Watch Forum, as I don't know what happened to his web site.

I'm in no rush and will wait for these beauts to spread through the market.  Hopefully a tad cheaper, and more options.

RD


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

pw01 said:


> Is the face black or dark blue?


Face (dial) is Black on these Pepsi versions.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

copperjohn said:


> I may have a _lot_ of trouble NOT also buying a Pepsi, and a black one..


All the variations look pretty good IMO. I'll probably end up with a few myself. What I'm hoping for more than anything is a 6105 reissue. That would be irresistible.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> All the variations look pretty good IMO. I'll probably end up with a few myself. What I'm hoping for more than anything is a 6105 reissue. That would be irresistible.


Pssst.....it's coming with the 6r15:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Was home when I returned. Very impressive esp for the $ . Tried many cushion cases in last year and now here it is lol. Strap changing is easy to boot.sorry for bad pic.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Zweig said:


> I am beginning to believe that Seiko will reissue the 6105 someday. It will be a SBDX001 with square markers (with same uneven creamy lume), cushion case and 8L35 or high beat, not spring drive.
> After all, the MM300 was a super deluxe/dressy version of the SKX...


The MM300 was a re-issue of the 6159-7000.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks to all you enablers. I just ordered the 777... I am a bracelet guy in the winter. Where can I pick one of these up?


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

I think a straight end link end mill would look awesome


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Turtle in the wild


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

You guys are such enablers  Just ordered my black & gold from Sears! Thanks for the $35 code!


Have a great day!
Jill


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

twostirish222 said:


> Thanks to all you enablers. I just ordered the 777... I am a bracelet guy in the winter. Where can I pick one of these up?


Mine coming with a bracelet. I hope to be able to ALSO get that rubber strap as well...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

copperjohn said:


> Mine coming with a bracelet. I hope to be able to ALSO get that rubber strap as well...


I took it off the rubber strap as soon as it arrived and packed it away


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

SRP773 is on the way. I could not hold out any longer.


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

rhstranger2772 said:


> SRP773 is on the way. I could not hold out any longer.


Where did you order from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

bzbuzz said:


> Where did you order from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EBay. Seller had a "make an offer" option. Threw out what I thought was fair and he took it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bzbuzz said:


> Where did you order from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as far as i know Sears still have?


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

julywest said:


> as far as i know Sears still have?


No. Blue one there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

julywest said:


> as far as i know Sears still have?


No. Blue one there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

On its maiden voyage:-! To freeze my a$$ off Dayton Ohio :-d



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Is $300 good price for this watch? Or should i wait for it to go down more? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

Depends on how bad you want one. In 6 months they will be cheaper. But then you don't get the latest Seiko OMG its a new turtle! I am waiting. Just depends on your preferences and budget.. $50 seems a fair price to have the new toy you want if you have it to burn!



bzbuzz said:


> Is $300 good price for this watch? Or should i wait for it to go down more?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

300 seems good to me, does anyone expect this to retail for much lower than that? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeh just wondering how much it will be settled down eventually. Like skx007 is about $200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bzbuzz said:


> Yeh just wondering how much it will be settled down eventually. Like skx007 is about $200.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


true but then again its not a skx007


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

777 just ordered from Sears (still seems weird to type that)! Thanks for the coupon code.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

For those that purchased from Sears, which service did they use? Fedex, UPS,USPS? I did order expedited.
Thanks


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

ematthews said:


> For those that purchased from Sears, which service did they use? Fedex, UPS,USPS? I did order expedited.
> Thanks


UPS


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

ematthews said:


> For those that purchased from Sears, which service did they use? Fedex, UPS,USPS? I did order expedited.
> Thanks


I'm not sure but it was the free version...as the saying goes....."free is me"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ematthews said:


> For those that purchased from Sears, which service did they use? Fedex, UPS,USPS? I did order expedited.
> Thanks


I paid extra and it was UPS .. seiko used next day so arrived 3 days early


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

ematthews said:


> For those that purchased from Sears, which service did they use? Fedex, UPS,USPS? I did order expedited.
> Thanks


Ups overnight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

I decided to wait for 773. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ematthews said:


> For those that purchased from Sears, which service did they use? Fedex, UPS,USPS? I did order expedited.
> Thanks


I selected the free delivery option and it took two days via UPS. No point in paying for the next level option as it's the same 

Also Sears shipping notification are behind. I have a ups account online and I get notification for every package sent to my house. The ups notification arrived two days before Sears. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

:-sIf I could just make up my mind on the color I'd already have one of these. Started out firmly on the blue, then wavered to the black/gold, now on the black, since I'm not sure I want a bracelet on this watch. Even considered selling my SKX175 Pepsi to get this newer Pepsi. Jeez, thought my wife was bad picking out shoes, but I think I've gotten her beat.o|


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> :-sIf I could just make up my mind on the color I'd already have one of these. Started out firmly on the blue, then wavered to the black/gold, now on the black, since I'm not sure I want a bracelet on this watch. Even considered selling my SKX175 Pepsi to get this newer Pepsi. Jeez, thought my wife was bad picking out shoes, but I think I've gotten her beat.o|


They all would work well on your avatar beach.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

julywest said:


> They all would work well on your avatar beach.


Everything works better at the beach, especially cold beer.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine just arrived. Got tracking that said delivered. 4 days from sears.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Ordered mine on Saturday, and did the 1.99 option. UPS says it will be here tomorrow. No need to pay the extra cost for shipping.


----------



## Macram (Feb 27, 2014)

Ordered the Black 777 from Sears today! Wanted the bracelet, but I preferred the all black version. Besides, this rubber strap is reported to be much more comfortable than the plasticky strap that came on my orange Sumo. Thanks for the heads up about the $35 coupon!


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Ordered my 775 Saturday from Sears and chose free shipping. Just got notification from UPS that it will be delivered tomorrow (Sears still shows pending). 


Have a great day!
Jill


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

BratJH said:


> Ordered my 775 Saturday from Sears and chose free shipping. Just got notification from UPS that it will be delivered tomorrow (Sears still shows pending).
> 
> Have a great day!
> Jill


Ordered mine yesterday from Sears and chose free ship too. Hopefully they'll ship as fast as they did yours!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Bingo...now to size it...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

twostirish222 said:


> Ordered mine on Saturday, and did the 1.99 option. UPS says it will be here tomorrow. No need to pay the extra cost for shipping.


Agree but who knew?

may have to flip mine have another watch incoming :-(


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

mine just came in and the rubber strap is unbelievable. I usually put my divers on a Cinturini but this is like butter on your wrist


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Macram said:


> Ordered the Black 777 from Sears today! Wanted the bracelet, but I preferred the all black version. Besides, this rubber strap is reported to be much more comfortable than the plasticky strap that came on my orange Sumo. Thanks for the heads up about the $35 coupon!


Plasticky is actually correct. The old straps are reported to be urethane which is a type of plastic versus silicone which is a type of rubber. The old straps could be re-shaped with heat (e.g. boiling water in a mug trick). You cannot do that with the new straps because rubber is cured at high temp. But the strap is so soft no one should need to, even for smaller wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine just landed too. Wow. Super excited about this one. I have a rubber strap coming from a friend over seas. Love this thing. Time to find a Pepsi and blue. I have been wanting a Turtle forever. Always lost out on getting one from Jake. I am a happy owner now.


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Couldnt wait for the blue one so just ordered the 777 from sears. This is only seiko that i fell in love at first sight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

ematthews said:


> Mine just landed too. Wow. Super excited about this one. I have a rubber strap coming from a friend over seas. Love this thing. Time to find a Pepsi and blue. I have been wanting a Turtle forever. Always lost out on getting one from Jake. I am a happy owner now.


I ordered two natos one black one dark grey both with gold rings.....cant wait to try them out....


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

bzbuzz said:


> Couldnt wait for the blue one so just ordered the 777 from sears. This is only seiko that i fell in love at first sight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you. When I opened the box this morning, I was like wow. This is really cool.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Received some new straps today.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

What is the red marking on your date wheel?
I have been looking at mine for a solid hour here at work. I need a Pepsi version of this for everyday wear. Anyone know where this version may be?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

That is the sunday mark after I, II, III, IIII, V and VI


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

merl said:


> That is the sunday mark after I, II, III, IIII, V and VI


Thanks. I haven't seen the Roman Numeral version of this watch.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Looking at all these pictures of the 775 are making me go insane!!! Mine has been in transit from Malaysia to Portugal for the past 12 days!!! Just hope nobody thought of doing a test drive of it.


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Showed up at my doorstep this afternoon. So far I really like it. I will get the DSLR out and get some better pics soon.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Put mine on an Isofrane at lunch. I might like the bracelet better. I'll wait until the OEM Rubber arrives to deiced.


----------



## Macram (Feb 27, 2014)

Looking forward to getting the black 777. Sears tells me I should receive it 1/27. It'll be a long week. But... I've already thought about getting another. Maybe the all blue (so I have one a bracelet), Or the red/black Coke version. The only thing I don't like is the matching color on the minute hand on the red/black and blue/black versions.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

This might be a ridiculous question but does Seiko's lume patina over time? I'm really wanting to get a pepsi version of the turtle at some point to use as a good outdoor beater and what not. I'm one of those weirdos that thinks down the line and I know the Seiko movements are rock solid and require little work to maintain and what not and I'm really hoping that sometime in 10/15/20 years I'll end up with a pepsi turtle with a sun faded bezel, good wear to the case and maybe some dial lume patination...... Even if not, I'm still wanting one as I've never owned a Seiko before and they seem to have such a wonderful reputation as rock solid beaters


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

My watch arrived today after ordering it on Saturday from Sears. Now can someone please tell me where I can get the bracelet.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

merl said:


> That is the sunday mark after I, II, III, IIII, V and VI


Which models have the Roman numeral day marker as the second language?!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here is another combo I tried and like a lot. A truly weathered canvas strap by DrunkArtStraps.
> I'll take a better pic off wrist as this doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Brice, great combo, wasn't going to get one but after seeing yours I had to get one.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

twostirish222 said:


> My watch arrived today after ordering it on Saturday from Sears. Now can someone please tell me where I can get the bracelet.


I just gone done sizing the bracelet. What a pita, damn collars.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree, I hate the damn collars - took me forever to size my bracelet.


Have a great day!
Jill


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Q&D of my 775 . . .









Have a great day!
Jill


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Ugh I order mine today from Sears and now I see this thread with the coupon code! I wish I had looked here first.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shootist said:


> Ugh I order mine today from Sears and now I see this thread with the coupon code! I wish I had looked here first.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


They have an option to cancel if not too far along.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

julywest said:


> They have an option to cancel if not too far along.


I called and cancelled, of course they said they wouldn't know for sure if it cancelled or not until tomorrow sometime. I would like to go ahead and order. I suppose if they send the cancelled one I could return it at the store?

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shootist said:


> I called and cancelled, of course they said they wouldn't know for sure if it cancelled or not until tomorrow sometime. I would like to go ahead and order. I suppose if they send the cancelled one I could return it at the store?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


I used the online cancel option and it did not take long to accomplish. refund was quick so then I reordered with the coupon. Guess while discussing you could have asked if coupon could be applied.

Someone earlier in thread said no return to the store.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

julywest said:


> I used the online cancel option and it did not take long to accomplish. refund was quick so then I reordered with the coupon. Guess while discussing you could have asked if coupon could be applied.
> 
> Someone earlier in thread said no return to the store.


Mine was listed as processing so there was no cancel option. I told her I had a coupon and she never gave option of using. I guess I'll have to wait and see if it actually got cancelled.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shootist said:


> Mine was listed as processing so there was no cancel option. I told her I had a coupon and she never gave option of using. I guess I'll have to wait and see if it actually got cancelled.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


good luck


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

I definitely shouldn't have tried to cancel. Saving $35 would be nice but no word if cancellation was successful. I don't want to reorder until I know because we can't return at store. I didn't expect it to take this long to find out. Maybe I'll get lucky and its too late.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shootist said:


> I definitely shouldn't have tried to cancel. Saving $35 would be nice but no word if cancellation was successful. I don't want to reorder until I know because we can't return at store. I didn't expect it to take this long to find out. Maybe I'll get lucky and its too late.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Sorry .. I looked at my packaging info. It clearly says can not return to stores BUT it gives label and clear instructions on return. Course you have to pay for shipping back.

Personally I would call them back to see if cancelled and if not ask to apply coupon. Nothing to lose.
Since Seiko USA ships the product, my guess is Sears waiting to hear if they cancelled the order.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I can honestly say this watch does it for me. Ticks all the boxes on must have for me. I could be happy with this one watch and no more. Well maybe ordering the Blue and Pepsi version. I love it. So glad I got the gold black version to start.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Sears told me that I would get an email if the order I cancelled was successfully cancelled and I just got an email that said it cancelled due to being out of stock and that my card would be refunded. But it let me place an order for another, saying they are in stock. So idk if they really are out or if the cancellation email was worded incorrectly, since I did ask for cancellation. If they really are out of stock they need to update their site.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ematthews said:


> I can honestly say this watch does it for me. Ticks all the boxes on must have for me. I could be happy with this one watch and no more. Well maybe ordering the Blue and Pepsi version. I love it. So glad I got the gold black version to start.


Are you using the original spring bars?


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Shootist said:


> Sears told me that I would get an email if the order I cancelled was successfully cancelled and I just got an email that said it cancelled due to being out of stock and that my card would be refunded. But it let me place an order for another, saying they are in stock. So idk if they really are out or if the cancellation email was worded incorrectly, since I did ask for cancellation. If they really are out of stock they need to update their site.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Which model did you order?


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Which model did you order?


777

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Shootist - same one I ordered from Sears and mine is almost here. May have to do with you cancellation.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Shootist - same one I ordered from Sears and mine is almost here. May have to do with you cancellation.


I hope so. I guess I'll find out in a day or so if I get another out of stock notice.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

UPS dropped this off this afternoon


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

pepcr1 said:


> UPS dropped this off this afternoon


Congrats! You have an exquisite collection! It's interesting to see the impact this series release will have on the WIS community. I'm seeing enthusiasts at all levels, from all stages of the hobby, embrace this one. I see this as one of Seiko's biggest successes of our current time. It would be fascinating to know the sales numbers vs 6309's, & 007's in 10 years.

It's early yet, but this is something to ponder in a most WIStorical sense 

RD


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Out near Dayton Ohio for work this week.....man it's been cold!!! -4 last night...burrrrr. 
Woke up to snow this morning :-!



It warmed up to a balmy 17 degrees this afternoon :-d I can't wait to get back to Southern California :-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Great photos! It truly is a beauty. You captured the watch very nicely! Stay warm... & hurry home ;-)

RD


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Mine got shipped from sears and coming in tomorrow. It was scheduled 1/27 when i ordered but way faster! Dont expedite shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Congrats! You have an exquisite collection! It's interesting to see the impact this series release will have on the WIS community. I'm seeing enthusiasts at all levels, from all stages of the hobby, embrace this one. I see this as one of Seiko's biggest successes of our current time. It would be fascinating to know the sales numbers vs 6309's, & 007's in 10 years.
> 
> It's early yet, but this is something to ponder in a most WIStorical sense
> 
> RD


Thank you!!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ Great photos! It truly is a beauty. You captured the watch very nicely! Stay warm... & hurry home ;-)
> 
> RD


Thanks RD:-! I'm so stoked Seiko made these!!!! I can't wait till the Blue & Pepsi are available state side:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I bought anything at Sears but look what arrived today...and the bezel lines up.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wonder if Sears has noticed?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks RD:-! I'm so stoked Seiko made these!!!! I can't wait till the Blue & Pepsi are available state side:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Ha ha - It dawned on me once again what a serious Seiko enthusiast / collector you are. :-d Therefore it's very impressive, and promising, that you are so enamored with this release. I'm enjoying seeing it very much and reading and feeling the early adopters excitement. Of course I will be procuring one of these, but still not sure which, and am in no rush. From what I've read, by May, the market should be starting to saturate hopefully with a wide array of these. I'm curious how far Seiko will take this in multiple variants. Colored hand sets etc.

Funny all we have been through over this design. Will the 6309 be relegated to hard core vintage collectors? Will the hard core vintage collectors be cursing this release, while secretly squirreling away every version :think: :-d I shouldn't be so cynical. I know these are not the same as the original 6309's and I respect that judgement amongst my fellow WIS. I know it's true too.

Where will this leave the famous and desirable Noah Fuller "Tsunami" in the overall scheme of things?

I'm in no rush presently. In the past 8 months I sold my pair of long sought after, repetitively maintained and exceptional 6309's. I can't say I'm in mourning, but do find it ironic that Seiko would release these now :-d I've owned 4 different Tsunami's as well :-d Too funny, & oh what an expense for all this fun!

Thanks again "spring-diver" & "pepcr1" :-! The guys in the trenches |>

Seiko finally read the "green tea" leaves.... ;-)









My Photo client is experiencing difficulties. Many more photos forthcoming.... ​


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Pro Diver said:


> I can't remember the last time I bought anything at Sears but look what arrived today...and the bezel lines up.


It is pretty nuts that Sears, of all places, is the source for this monumental watch release. Is it some sort of odd poetic justice for Seiko. I'm still trying to absorb this phenomenon 

Rd


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm loving these 777! But should I get a 777 before I get a 009??

Are theses turtles more desirable that the 007?? 

Please help!

And don't just say get both bc at this time that's no financially reasonable. 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Texas_Esq said:


> I'm loving these 777! But should I get a 777 before I get a 009??
> 
> Are theses turtles more desirable that the 007??
> 
> ...


I would indeed pursue one of these "turtles" 1st and foremost. It does supersede the 007 IMHO. If you can hold out for a bit (2 or 3 months) they should go down in price, as they are hot off the presses. Your call. These are a classic of a classic preceding the 007.

RD


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

Texas_Esq said:


> I'm loving these 777! But should I get a 777 before I get a 009??
> 
> Are theses turtles more desirable that the 007??
> 
> ...


I've had a 007 a couple times and always end up thinking it's pretty lame. Flat dial with no depth, too many polka dots, boring case. You should be able to find cheap used ones on the sales forum though.

I've had a 6309 before and thought it was much more interesting. Case shape and dial markers make it more unique. Sold it because I wasn't confident in the reliability of an old watch, always wish I still had it though.

I'll be getting a turtle once prices come down a bit, but I'd never buy a 007 again. YMMV!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

merl said:


> Received some new straps today.


Which model has the Roman numeral day indicator as the second language?!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

A fine looking release by Seiko. 

As a skinny wrister (6 inches), I curious if the dimensions (44x48mm if memory serves) will work on smaller wrists.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I still want one but the more pictures I see, the less enthused I am about the shiny lume and the dial in general. The SKX007 dial would be perfect on these, in my opinion. Probably wait until someone comes out with a Jubilee bracelet that "for sure" fits too.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

pw01 said:


> Which model has the Roman numeral day indicator as the second language?!


Same model, different region?
Mine was bought at Ho Chuan Watch.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

HamnJam said:


> A fine looking release by Seiko.
> 
> As a skinny wrister (6 inches), I curious if the dimensions (44x48mm if memory serves) will work on smaller wrists.


It will work on smaller wrists due to case shape/ height/ overall dimensions.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

merl said:


> Same model, different region?
> Mine was bought at Ho Chuan Watch.


How long did it take to arrive? mine is in transit limbo to Portugal from the time the tracking said it left Malaysia on the 7th of January...


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Best watch purchase I have ever made!!! I will be getting the blue and pepsi when there is more stock. I know it's not on the same level as the MM30, but I like this one better than my MM300.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep, uh huh...


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> Yep, uh huh...


really dig the gold accents and the thickly applied lume. Does the lume fare long into the night?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

2 weeks now & still impressed, pretty damn good for a flipper!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

HamnJam said:


> really dig the gold accents and the thickly applied lume. Does the lume fare long into the night?


Yes sir.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> 2 weeks now & still impressed, pretty damn good for a flipper!


Yes Sir. I am a huge Seiko fan. I remember a teacher had one of these back in the early 80's when I was like 10. When I got enough money in my twenty's I went looking for it before I knew about watches and could only find the SKX007. Loved it but always wanted the original Turtle. Now I have it am I am super impressed. Love my black and gold too. Almost pulled the trigger many times on when I found the older one's but they were high priced..


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think this one is becoming a "must have".


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Another solid video review.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> How long did it take to arrive? mine is in transit limbo to Portugal from the time the tracking said it left Malaysia on the 7th of January...


I don't know tbh. It suddenly arrived


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Back in stock at Sears - ordered at 0830 yesterday, delivered direct from Seiko service center in New Jersey today at lunchtime - $356.25









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ogb11376 said:


> Back in stock at Sears - ordered at 0830 yesterday, delivered direct from Seiko service center in New Jersey today at lunchtime - $356.25
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is the coupon no longer valid? sears35off300?


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Honestly I feel foolish but I didn't try - the price seemed more discounted from the first offering I thought and didn't hesitate to pull the trigger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ogb11376 said:


> Honestly I feel foolish but I didn't try - the price seemed more discounted from the first offering I thought and didn't hesitate to pull the trigger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the same and then cancelled and reordered with coupon so understand the urge.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Me too, ordered then cancelled and reordered with coupon.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Chapter ring and bezel line up perfectly - I'm impressed - think the blumo gonna spend some shelf time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shootist said:


> Me too, ordered then cancelled and reordered with coupon.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


still going ok?


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

It still says processing and I didn't get an out of stock email so I'm hoping so.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

I ordered a 775 but would like they seiko strap. anyone wanna sell the strap off there 777? if so hit me up,


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Smaller than i thought would be. Like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if any of the Asian retailers have stock of these again yet, tried Sears but they don't seem to post to Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bzbuzz said:


> Smaller than i thought would be. Like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?! Looks pretty big on your wrist to me 

How do you like it? It wears pretty well even on smaller wrists. I was worried about it but I really like how it wears and it's fairly short.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jimmy74 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the Asian retailers have stock of these again yet, tried Sears but they don't seem to post to Australia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check with Hochuan and Watches88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks have tried Hochuan, no luck. Will have a look at watches 88. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

No luck there either.

Thanks for the heads up though. 

Loving yours on the canvas Jeep99dad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ran into the "dimple" issue above and below the pip. Looks like it's a production defect as many are turning up with this. Purchased a second one from Sears and returning this one. Hopefully this one will not have this issue, as it's pretty awesome on the wrist.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

That does look like a production mark. Not really acceptable on a $400 watch. I hope mine doesn't have it. I find the misaligned dial more acceptable than that.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Loving the 777 honeymoon :-d I'll try some NATO's & ZULU's tomorrow :-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

huwp said:


> View attachment 6763698


Cool pic!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Just got my srp775. Here's a side-by-side with the original inspiration. Excuse the poor photo -- was taken last night in dim light.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

For those that ordered from Sears, did you ever get a tracking number? Mine still says processing.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

G.K


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shootist said:


> For those that ordered from Sears, did you ever get a tracking number? Mine still says processing.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


I get notifications from ups and fedex. Got ups notification long before sears. By tome sears notified me it was essentially delivered.

You might sign up for notificationa. Think it's ups my choice or such. You might can still find it.


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> This might be a ridiculous question but does Seiko's lume patina over time? I'm really wanting to get a pepsi version of the turtle at some point to use as a good outdoor beater and what not. I'm one of those weirdos that thinks down the line and I know the Seiko movements are rock solid and require little work to maintain and what not and I'm really hoping that sometime in 10/15/20 years I'll end up with a pepsi turtle with a sun faded bezel, good wear to the case and maybe some dial lume patination...... Even if not, I'm still wanting one as I've never owned a Seiko before and they seem to have such a wonderful reputation as rock solid beaters


I'm not sure if anyone has answered you yet, but from what I know, only the older models (6309 and whatnot) which used Tritium as a 'lume' fade into a yellow-ish patina like the early Rolexes and other watches.

All modern day lume or superluminova may deteriorate over time, but do not experience yellowing


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Check with Hochuan and Watches88
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Have been checking theses sites every few hours, and finally got a "Blurtle" from watches 88. Thanks again for the heads up. Now I just have to wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

does anyone know if Sears has the pepsi bezel version? TIA


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

pkeelan said:


> does anyone know if Sears has the pepsi bezel version? TIA


Not yet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think so. I'm looking for one as well.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Watches88 has the blue and the gold versions back in "limited numbers" if anyone is interested. I tried Sears but for some reason they wouldn't send one to Australia (they will post other things so go figure).

I got one of these&#8230;

So I excited&#8230;!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Gold version is the best in my opinion. Pepsi and blue will be in my rotation as well.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Does anybody know what model/market has the Roman numeral day indicator?


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I was hesitant to pull the trigger on this one as I recently bought a Mako USA and am waiting on a pre-ordered Bernhardt Globemaster (delivery early February). After going through my new ritual of putting the watch in the Sears cart and then aborting the purchase about 20 times, I finally pulled the trigger and received it this afternoon. Well, I couldn't be more pleased with it! Perfect alignment of dial bits is good too!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mototime said:


> I was hesitant to pull the trigger on this one as I recently bought a Mako USA and am waiting on a pre-ordered Bernhardt Globemaster (delivery early February). After going through my new ritual of putting the watch in the Sears cart and then aborting the purchase about 20 times, I finally pulled the trigger and received it this afternoon. Well, I couldn't be more pleased with it! Perfect alignment of dial bits is good too!
> 
> View attachment 6771650
> View attachment 6771658


Does it not have the pip dimples?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Does it not have the pip dimples?


My 777 did not


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

No dimples on my black and gold from Sears


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

my 60 yr old eyes just returned home from a 3 beer dinner, so at this time, no dip pimples. I'll check tomorrow though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mototime said:


> my 60 yr old eyes just returned home from a 3 beer dinner, so at this time, no dip pimples. I'll check tomorrow though.


if its good now thats good enuff


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

No dimples on mine from sears either.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

I got my shipping notification from Sears, but I also got a message from UPS saying there will be a delivery delay due to inclement weather.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

Hope the introduction hype will die down by next year and prices drop to SKX ranges.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

norcimmus said:


> Hope the introduction hype will die down by next year and prices drop to SKX ranges.


That's what I'm waiting on. I'm really wanting a pepsi turtle and if the price drops I'd pull the trigger on both pepsi and blue turtles. With my upcoming pre-orders though over the next few months I can't justify getting one quite yet at the price its at.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Love the turtle!


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone know the reference number for the OEM Seiko rubber straps that come with these? Are they available for separate purchase anywhere? If I get one of the bracelet models, I'd like to have the option of sourcing an OEM rubber strap for it too. 

Also, I've read that the straps are more comfortable and pliable than the (in)famous plasticky OEM straps that come with the SKX models. Is that true?


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

While i love my 777 only thing bothers me is that it gets 10 seconds slower per day. This is the worst among all my automatic watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

MichaelG said:


> Does anyone know the reference number for the OEM Seiko rubber straps that come with these? Are they available for separate purchase anywhere? If I get one of the bracelet models, I'd like to have the option of sourcing an OEM rubber strap for it too.
> 
> Also, I've read that the straps are more comfortable and pliable than the (in)famous plasticky OEM straps that come with the SKX models. Is that true?


+1 for that&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that have dust on the dial and chapter ring?!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

I've never seen the solid red bar for Sunday - which market is that for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This is an Asian version. The day is English / Roman.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bzbuzz said:


> While i love my 777 only thing bothers me is that it gets 10 seconds slower per day. This is the worst among all my automatic watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really isn't bad for such a base Mvt. 
10/day is more than close enough for every day life anyway. Enjoy the watch! It's a beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still enjoying my SRP777 and trying different straps on it. Even though I'll always prefer my all canvas straps on it, it's a nato watch IMHO. I have it on a toxicnato today and like this combo a lot. Great setup for pool, beach and water sports.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shootist said:


> I got my shipping notification from Sears, but I also got a message from UPS saying there will be a delivery delay due to inclement weather.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


That's to be expected given the winter storm on the east coast and especially NY area snow. They ship out of Seiko USA in Ny/Nj area. It'll land soon 

Hope everyone is safe up there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still enjoying my SRP777 and trying different straps on it. Even though I'll always prefer my all canvas straps on it, it's a nato watch IMHO. I have it on a toxicnato today and like this combo a lot. Great setup for pool, beach and water sports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to agree, these scream nato or a vintage strap like a waffle or tropic. How do the toxics feel? They seem to be thinner than TF.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> Have to agree, these scream nato or a vintage strap like a waffle or tropic. How do the toxics feel? They seem to be thinner than TF.


They are thinner and fold back under the keeper much easier. They also fit better for watches with less room 
I can't fit the TF strap on my Scurfa with current spring bars yet this one fits. Weave seems tighter too which, I personally prefer but others may not. What I also like better is that the hardware is also sewn in, not just heat sealed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm loving all the good pics. It's helping to tide me over until mine arrives.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

merl said:


> This is an Asian version. The day is English / Roman.


Where are you guys purchasing these Asian versions?


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

I got one 2 days ago from watches88 at the suggestion of Jeep99dad. They didn't seem to have many and only had blue and gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

pw01 said:


> Where are you guys purchasing these Asian versions?


Ho Chuan watch


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*22:51s = MOVT MALAYSIA CASED CHINA !!!*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

burns78 said:


> *22:51s = MOVT MALAYSIA CASED CHINA !!!*


is that a surprise?

Edit: I spoke too soon. Are you referring to the caseback? if so mine says Japan mvmt but I assumed was manufactured in China. But who cares it's not an expensive watch.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

julywest said:


> is that a surprise?


Shouldn't be. After all, these models have a "K1" designation.


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Mine says japan movement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Shouldn't be. After all, these models have a "K1" designation.


see my edit


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Please excuse the poor lighting. Took the turtle out to a wedding this evening.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info Brice, guess I´ll have to pick up a couple next month, already blew the allowed wife limit for the month.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Just got my OEM Rubber for my gold/black turtle from a fellow member here. Thank you. Has anyone found this to be a dust magnet? It's a lot different than the SKX bands. I was expecting it to be like my Darth Tuna version but it's even softer than that.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle today. 1st day since receiving it that I get to wear it.I had 3 on my list for 2016, this is my #2 out out the 3 for 2016.:woohoo:





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Turtle today. 1st day since receiving it that I get to wear it.I had 3 on my list for 2016, this is my #2 out out the 3 for 2016.:woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


looks good. whats #1 and #3?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

julywest said:


> looks good. whats #1 and #3?


#1









#3 is a Tudor BBBlack which is still on the list

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> #1
> 
> #3 is a Tudor BBBlack which is still on the list
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


BAM


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

All the newly arriving turts (no, not turds you idiot) are lookin' good!!!

I have to chuckle, as some of our esteemed and respected colleagues on a different Seiko / Citizen forum are trying very hard to resist acceptance of this new offering and are in serious denial LOL 

Picking it apart bezel by rehaut

RD


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Tudor is on my list too.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> All the newly arriving turts (no, not turds you idiot) are lookin' good!!!
> 
> I have to chuckle, as some of our esteemed and respected colleagues on a different Seiko / Citizen forum are trying very hard to resist acceptance of this new offering and are in serious denial LOL
> 
> ...


I don't get that. I love that they are "the new turtles" and that the 6309/6's were the original turtles. 
For me naming the watches personalises them and adds to their character, so I'm happy to call them turtles. I'm still waiting for my "Blurtle" to arrive&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I've seen the "Blurtle" name a few times now. Seems pretty natural. Haven't seen "Purtle" or "Gurtle" for pepsi and gold.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I get that the Asian market watches have English / Roman days. Do the ones from Sears have English / Spanish?

Thanks.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes mine from Sears is in English and espanol


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

3WR said:


> I've seen the "Blurtle" name a few times now. Seems pretty natural. Haven't seen "Purtle" or "Gurtle" for pepsi and gold.


Love it. Now I want a Purtle. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Random question.....I am looking to get a Seiko watch in the next month or so (This will be my first Seiko and plan to be used as a beater travel watch). Should I be considering the new Turtle (I'm looking at the Pepsi bezel version) or the Sumo (probably gonna be the blue dial version). I do hope to own both down the line with my goal to one day acquire a MM300 as I am just blown away by that timepiece.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> Random question.....I am looking to get a Seiko watch in the next month or so (This will be my first Seiko and plan to be used as a beater travel watch). Should I be considering the new Turtle (I'm looking at the Pepsi bezel version) or the Sumo (probably gonna be the blue dial version). I do hope to own both down the line with my goal to one day acquire a MM300 as I am just blown away by that timepiece.


I think this watch would be fantastic. It wears very well on a bracelet for certain occasions but then also works on rubber or nato. Great watch that will last you


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Put on original Seiko strap this morning. Can't decide between this or the Iso????


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Love my 775. I do think Seiko missed quite an opportunity by not putting out an orange dial version.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine came with the bracelet which I quite like but I would also like to grab a new style dive strap like the Pepsi comes with


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Mine just arrived. Chapter ring, like most of the 777's is off ever so slightly. The strap is super comfortable.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shootist said:


> Mine just arrived. Chapter ring, like most of the 777's is off ever so slightly. The strap is super comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Congrats it finally got there. Least no dimples.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

for any1 interested I have a BNIB extra Turtle SRP777 for sale or trade for a Pepsi

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## RazorD (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## MichaelG (Feb 26, 2006)

I was wondering if you have the reference number for the strap? Does it have a model number like the Z-22 Seiko strap, etc? Also, if anyone has any sites where it's available. Thanks!



ematthews said:


> Just got my OEM Rubber for my gold/black turtle from a fellow member here. Thank you. Has anyone found this to be a dust magnet? It's a lot different than the SKX bands. I was expecting it to be like my Darth Tuna version but it's even softer than that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

MichaelG said:


> I was wondering if you have the reference number for the strap? Does it have a model number like the Z-22 Seiko strap, etc? Also, if anyone has any sites where it's available. Thanks!


wonder what they are worth...


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

On a bonetto cinturini model 285. It's soft and comfortable and smells good. It'll have to do until I can source the Seiko band for the turtles.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

777 = Jackpot :-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Three days from Hong Kong to the United States.... 

Five days in customs with no progress. 

#frustrating


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1st of MANY strap changes, gotta  lug holes.

Turtle meets Maddog




















I can't take a decent pic to save my life L8ty

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## greygoosestr8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Great pics, may have to consider a new purchase.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Wearing my gold and black one everyday. Need to find the Pepsi version. Please let me know if anyone knows where to get one. Watches88 has been out for a while.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Turtle catching some UV rays


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still w/canvas...


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Blue Turtle just arrived, love the dark shade of blue. No alignment issues or bezel dents to my eye. 









And with one of my 6309's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Beautiful watch indeed! I prefer the bracelet that's on the 6309 over the new version


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah I think I do too. It's from wjean on the bay. End links don't fit as nicely. The lume on the new on is great, went outside and this pic was taken in my brightly lit kitchen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if extra links are available for the bracelet for these yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jimmy74 said:


> Does anyone know if extra links are available for the bracelet for these yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try here. They supply extra links for other Seiko's, usually at no charge. This is provided they have them yet being so new.

Seiko Corporation of America (SCA) Service Center.
To order replacement parts please call tel:1-800-722-4452]1-800-722-4452 "0" and our customer service representatives will further assist you.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Happy to join the Turtle club. Beautiful watch. Not a big fan of the rubber strap. Squeezed a 24mm canvas strap on her first thing. Badassness.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

bigdocmak said:


> Happy to join the Turtle club. Beautiful watch. Not a big fan of the rubber strap. Squeezed a 24mm canvas strap on her first thing. Badassness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Makana , glad it arrived safely enjoy it Brother 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Nevermind. Looks better on this vintage leather Zulu. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

I do love the drilled lug holes!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

My second attempt at a near perfect Seiko SRP777, dubbed the Jackpot.

I'd say I hit the the Jackpot!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

huwp said:


> View attachment 6881906


Great shot!! Congrats!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Enjoying the Jackpot and the rain


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Inexpensive 2 piece nylon from amazon


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

So hows everyones turtle going? Mine loses 10 sec per day. It maybe within the spec but it bothers me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

bzbuzz said:


> So hows everyones turtle going? Mine loses 10 sec per day. It maybe within the spec but it bothers me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would bother me too, I'd have to have it regulated or return it. My Shogun loses 5 seconds a day, and even though it's within an acceptable limit for most people, slow watches bug me


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

bzbuzz said:


> So hows everyones turtle going? Mine loses 10 sec per day. It maybe within the spec but it bothers me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haven't timed mine , guess I will now

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mine gains 4 seconds per day when I wear it and on my winder 6 seconds. However I've only had it a week so that may change, happy so far however. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Gaining is much better than losing. All my automatic watches gaining within 5 sec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

My blutortoise


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I want a blutortoise too

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I think this watch needs a zuludiver 284 strap that one member got for his!!
I stole his pictures, if they haven't been posted here already.
They are a copy of the original 6309 strap but softer and in my opinion not even an isofrane can compare to this style, it is just so 'Seiko'


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Sorry if this is a repeat question. It seems like it would have been discussed but I don't remember seeing it.

I really like the size of the SKX. Does a Turtle wear much larger than an SKX?

Thanks.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Happy to say, with much thanks to our fellow member "seikos", I've got a blue turtle incoming 

Luckily enough, he had a matching blue Z22 on hand as well!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Vs Blumo
lacquered LumiNova suppress glare and illuminates less than matt Sumo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

After a month in postal limbo it's finally on my wrist!!


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

JRMARTINS said:


> After a month in postal limbo it's finally on my wrist!!


What strap is that?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Chop said:


> What strap is that?


It's a perlon from strapcode.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> After a month in postal limbo it's finally on my wrist!!
> View attachment 6939489


glad it finally arrived looking good on the Perlon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

64 pages of AWESOMENESS 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 64 pages of AWESOMENESS


+100 % :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Toxic NATO's in da house!!!! I went with the blasted hard wear, sending the Jackpot to Duarte at NEWW for a little blasting:-!
I'm really digging the chamfered hardware...it's killer!!!



Love the grey:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Toxic NATO's in da house!!!! I went with the blasted hard wear, sending the Jackpot to Duarte at NEWW for a little blasting:-!
> I'mreally digging the chamfered hard wear...it's killer!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Those Toxic are wicked! I'll have to pick up a couple...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> Toxic NATO's in da house!!!! I went with the blasted hard wear, sending the Jackpot to Duarte at NEWW for a little blasting:-!
> I'mreally digging the chamfered hard wear...it's killer!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Toxic ? from?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Toxic ? from?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Here ya go :-!

ToxicNATOS

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> Those Toxic are wicked! I'll have to pick up a couple...


+1, totally agree. The hardware is very nice. Terry, the owner, also offers brushed hardware. I'll be ordering some 20mm TN's for my Marine Master & 6105 soon.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Spring-Diver said:


> +1, totally agree. The hardware is very nice. Terry, the owner, also offers brushed hardware. I'll be ordering some 20mm TN's for my Marine Master & 6105 soon.


I will dive in on the Terry/Toxicnato love fest, best NATO I have found, and I have tried many. Great colors, durable, perfect hardware, fair pricing, fast shipping. A pleasure to do business with, looking forward to more offerings from Toxicnato's!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> Here ya go :-!
> 
> ToxicNATOS
> 
> ...


thank you Shannon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> I will dive in on the Terry/Toxicnato love fest, best NATO I have found, and I have tried many. Great colors, durable, perfect hardware, fair pricing, fast shipping. A pleasure to do business with, looking forward to more offerings from Toxicnato's!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I completely agree with this. Best Nato I've had and love the hardware. When my 775 arrives it will be on one immediately.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> Here ya go :-!
> 
> ToxicNATOS
> 
> ...


Bad time to be showing some love to Ron as half of his catalog is sold out.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats it, you guy done it. I am picking mine up tomorrow from a local grey japanese watch market dealer. Hopefully they have a few for me to pick from. 


Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

iam7head said:


> Thats it, you guy done it. I am picking mine up tomorrow from a local grey japanese watch market dealer. Hopefully they have a few for me to pick from.
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


Congrats!!! and welcome to the club:!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

pepcr1 said:


>


Lookin great on that NATO! Now I might have to get a navy blue Zulu for my incoming blurtle


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Strap change for the "Blurtle".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

At the store, rubber strap model is just a hair under $300. I sampled about 10 turtle in the store, all of them have bezel dent and/or chapter ring misalignment. Mine is off by about 15 second to the left.

The sales told me that the local seiko SC is doing alignment for free with the warranty card. One of the gold model has the worse misaligned ring, about 3 min to the left.

While I was at the store, they sold about 4-5 turtles. Very popular.








Arrived home, flanked with the diver brothers
SubC 114060 and Luminor 000, the Prospex logo reminded me a lot of the OP logo, something like this Panerai would charge an extra 500 dollar.








Lovely case finish, not perfect, some distortion on the polishing by the lug holes. Expected quality.








Lovely polishing on the crown guard notch detail. The bowl shaped case is very very comfy, you can bend your wrist all the way and it still would not cuts into you. Great to look at as well.








Wristshot on my girly 6.75" wrist. New silicone straps are very soft, softer than my Austrian/ Italy made panerai strap. Very matte and inky black with a heavy textured underside. The strap is sized to fit 6 inch wrist to 8.5 inch, the tail is quite long just like the old Z22 but it doesnt pops/sticks out. However the metal keeper is a "walker".








She approves.

Great job Seiko, once they dial out(no pun intended) the QC issue, it will probably dethrone the SKX007 as the king of opening price point diver. The lume is spoty and lumpy, more so than the SKX007 that I had. 
With that said, its still has strong lume and very bright just like all seiko diver.

It actually reminded me a lot of the Tudor Pelagos, the deep 3D chapter ring, matte black dial with crisp white printing. A true working man's diver.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw1746 (Mar 11, 2015)

bigdocmak said:


> Happy to join the Turtle club. Beautiful watch. Not a big fan of the rubber strap. Squeezed a 24mm canvas strap on her first thing. Badassness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey nice strap! May I ask the make and where you picked it up at? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

southpaw1746 said:


> Hey nice strap! May I ask the make and where you picked it up at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from SNPR. I bought it from the strap forum from him directly (snpr9686). He makes some nice straps. Too pricey for me on his website. But he has some nice deals on the sales forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

After a 19 day wait my watch arrived from HK. I asked the seller to carefully inspect the watch and looks like I hit the jackpot...


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

rhstranger2772 said:


> After a 19 day wait my watch arrived from HK. I asked the seller to carefully inspect the watch and looks like I hit the jackpot...


Absolutely beautiful. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very impressed with mine that came in the other day , rubber strap is soooo comfortable . Also love the Roman date wheel !


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Well it's been a month now and not even a thought to flip it. 
Gotta be a record!:roll:


----------



## HalfABrain (Jan 14, 2016)

Where are people buying the ones marked MOV't Japan?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

HalfABrain said:


> Where are people buying the ones marked MOV't Japan?


MOV'T JAPAN is for North America:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Borealis strap


----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

i keep spending money on watches and guitars, but what I really need is a new camera


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

rhstranger2772 said:


> After a 19 day wait my watch arrived from HK. I asked the seller to carefully inspect the watch and looks like I hit the jackpot...


The blue Turtle is the best IMO.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Electric Funeral said:


> i keep spending money on watches and guitars, but what I really need is a new camera


I have an expensive nikon, haven't used it in years. 
Really no need w/the smart phone cameras these days, plus
they much more convenient.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> I have an expensive nikon, haven't used it in years.
> Really no need w/the smart phone cameras these days, plus
> they much more convenient.


That would be if a photography aficionado came here and said

"I have an expensive Seiko, haven't used it in years.
Really no need w/the smart phone these days, plus
they much more convenient."

=)


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

. 
On a leather nato. Of all my newer watches this is the one for sure keeper.


----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> I have an expensive nikon, haven't used it in years.
> Really no need w/the smart phone cameras these days, plus
> they much more convenient.


......did you *see* my photos?


----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> The blue Turtle is the best IMO.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

arlee said:


> That would be if a photography aficionado
> 
> =)


I am one =)


----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

watchdork said:


> View attachment 7017322
> .
> On a leather nato. Of all my newer watches this is the one for sure keeper.


Damn that's classy!

I must admit, the black/gold look of the 775 is growing on me.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Electric Funeral said:


> I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> View attachment 7017306


For some reasons people here love the Pepsi and the 775 more than the blue turtle, I'm trying to get one here for a decent price, but it's not even officially imported!


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

+3 for the blue lovers&#8230;!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Electric Funeral said:


> ......did you *see* my photos?


I'm in same boat darn phone always there.


----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Wishing there were more bracelet options for this one 

I've been wearing the stock one for a while now and it really does leave something to be desired. 

The ideal would be a non-tapered endmill with well-fitted solid endlinks IMO.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Electric Funeral said:


> Wishing there were more bracelet options for this one
> 
> I've been wearing the stock one for a while now and it really does leave something to be desired.
> 
> The ideal would be a non-tapered endmill with well-fitted solid endlinks IMO.


http://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm...er-6309-7040-brushed-p-3113.html#.VryAJNV-zCQ

My understanding is that bracelets for the 6309 fit just fine. I think some posted a new turtle on one some where in this thread.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Electric Funeral said:


> Wishing there were more bracelet options for this one
> 
> I've been wearing the stock one for a while now and it really does leave something to be desired.
> 
> The ideal would be a non-tapered endmill with well-fitted solid endlinks IMO.


Strapcode told me that they would release some options in April.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

burns78 said:


> My blutortoise
> View attachment 6897826
> 
> View attachment 6897834


Blutle !!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jimmy74 said:


> +3 for the blue lovers&#8230;!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, im really starting to like this navy blue on divers, they look fresh every time i wear one, when i put my blacks on they feel a bit blander after wearing blue for a while, this looks slick bro, congrats, i'll be going a blue too, cheers


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Cobia, I'm pretty happy with it. It almost looks black sometimes in dim light, but outside in the sunlight it looks bright blue!

Trying it on an "uncle Seiko" canvas nato today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival for me. SRP775 on a khaki ToxicNato.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Jimmy74 said:


> Thanks Cobia, I'm pretty happy with it. It almost looks black sometimes in dim light, but outside in the sunlight it looks bright blue!
> 
> Trying it on an "uncle Seiko" canvas nato today.
> 
> ...


No Seiko rubber blue band?


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> No Seiko rubber blue band?


I don't have one&#8230; but if I did I know where it would be. I've recently been "cut off" from purchasing more bands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

watchdork said:


> 22mm Solid 316L Stainless Steel Endmill Watch Bracelet for SEIKO Diver 6309-7040
> 
> My understanding is that bracelets for the 6309 fit just fine. I think some posted a new turtle on one some where in this thread.


I've been eyeing up that one as well as the super oyster, but still too much taper for me at the buckle with widths at 18mm and 20mm respectively.

In lieu of other options, I may "settle" for a watchadoo or the original engineer instead.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Jimmy74 said:


> +3 for the blue lovers&#8230;!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb photos. I'm starting to get an itch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Superb photos. I'm starting to get an itch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. They are only iPhone photos though!

I'm loving how many different looks this watch can have. Think it's had 10 different bands so far&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Electric Funeral said:


> I've been eyeing up that one as well as the super oyster, but still too much taper for me at the buckle with widths at 18mm and 20mm respectively.
> 
> In lieu of other options, I may "settle" for a watchadoo or the original engineer instead.


I've seen on one of the threads, can't remember which, that Strapcode is working on a bracelet specifically for these, and that it should be available in April.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Having a hard time getting the 777 off my wrist!


----------



## hamleto (Feb 24, 2015)

Can I ask if the box of your new turtles are white or black? I got mine in a black box, but usually i see it white in other unboxing. Got mine from Spain. Just wonder if everything is ok? 

Thanks

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

hamleto said:


> Can I ask if the box of your new turtles are white or black? I got mine in a black box, but usually i see it white in other unboxing. Got mine from Spain. Just wonder if everything is ok?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mine came in white, I have seen both. 
I have a 6309 that has its original box and it is also white, and of a similar style to this one. 
Saying that, I've seen Seikos come in all sorts of weird boxes, not sure if that's the sellers or Seiko themselves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jimmy74 said:


> Mine came in white, I have seen both.
> I have a 6309 that has its original box and it is also white, and of a similar style to this one.
> Saying that, I've seen Seikos come in all sorts of weird boxes, not sure if that's the sellers or Seiko themselves.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












mine in white too

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm having a hard time deciding on color.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hamleto said:


> Can I ask if the box of your new turtles are white or black? I got mine in a black box, but usually i see it white in other unboxing. Got mine from Spain. Just wonder if everything is ok?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


The watch matters more than the box =) 
Don't worry

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm really wanting a pepsi 779. But I will pull the trigger on a 777 immediately if a custom white dial comes out. I think it'd look killer with a white dial, black chapter ring and black bezel insert and a possible black background/white font dwo.


----------



## hamleto (Feb 24, 2015)

alex79 said:


> The watch matters more than the box =)
> Don't worry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


For sure, first think I checked if watch was ok, not misalligned or whatever... but then I realized I always saw in the unboxing tje whitr box and was wondering why I got black one? My vlack box look also a bit cheaper compared with white I saw, but bit nicer tjan blue version... steange anyway!

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

4.5 weeks on wrist, doubling my previous record.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> 4.5 weeks on wrist, doubling my previous record.


The strap looks great, you mind sharing details please =) 
Thanks


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

alex79 said:


> The strap looks great, you mind sharing details please =)
> Thanks


It's a silicone strap from Timefactors. Very soft and comfortable. Very similar in quality and feel to the Seiko strap that came with the watch. It's the 3rd item on this page:

http://www.timefactors.com/rubberstraps.htm


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I ended up ordering srp777. I thought about ordering pepsi version but changed my mind in the last second before ordering. 
Black looks a bit more vintage and classic to me I guess.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> It's a silicone strap from Timefactors. Very soft and comfortable. Very similar in quality and feel to the Seiko strap that came with the watch. It's the 3rd item on this page:
> 
> http://www.timefactors.com/rubberstraps.htm


Thanks buddy


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

My SRP 777 came in a blue box with a white sleeve.....



hamleto said:


> Can I ask if the box of your new turtles are white or black? I got mine in a black box, but usually i see it white in other unboxing. Got mine from Spain. Just wonder if everything is ok?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Out of curiosity, are the more recent purchases more free of the dreaded chapter ring/dial misalignment? I seem to notice fewer complaints lately in conjunction to more photos of them with perfect alignment


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

I would just go for it. I wouldn't even have noticed the chapter ring misalignment if it wasn't for this forum. (Of course, I wouldn't have known about the turtle if not for this forum). My chapter ring is off about a 10th of a mm. I see it. But is doesn't take away from the awesomeness of the watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Bought mine a month ago and I can't see anything is consider an issue. The bezel insert is about 1/4 click off but this is easily fixed. The minute track is fine as is everything else. Go for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Jimmy74: I seem to be noticing it's predominantly the US market ones that have the issues (MOV'T JAPAN). Did you buy yours locally or from within the APAC region?


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mine came from watches 88 in China. MUCH cheaper than locally and they obliged my request to make sure everything was aligned on my 773 (Blurtle).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Duplicate post thanks to tapacrap


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Estilo said:


> Jimmy74: I seem to be noticing it's predominantly the US market ones that have the issues (MOV'T JAPAN). Did you buy yours locally or from within the APAC region?


No its not, when I picked mine up in HK. The authoirzed dealer showed me about a dozen of turtle, all of them are off and some of them have bezel dents.

Those are the local supplied watches with proper seiko warranty card, not gray market import.

It is a wide spread issue.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jimmy74 said:


> Mine came from watches 88 in China. MUCH cheaper than locally and they obliged my request to make sure everything was aligned on my 773 (Blurtle).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They told me the same, but my 775 has both the bezel and chapter misaligned just by a bit, but it's there, I think they sent the one with the least problems. Still would use them again, super efficient communication and very customer oriented.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

Watches 88 told me all of the 779s had some alignment issue. I asked for the best he could do and mine is off by maybe 30s. Not an issue for me. No dent at the pip.


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I've been having the 775 in my mind the past few days and have contacted a few local sellers. I finally got to inspect one today at a brick and mortar and my verdict is ... they're unacceptable. 

The 775 and the 773 were quite apparently off slightly at all hour markers. The 779 and the pepsi though, they seemed fine if you're looking only at 12 o'clock. A closer look though revealed that they were off by different fractions at 9 and 6, i.e., fixing it is not something as simple as turning the chapter ring anti clockwise a little. The unevenness in the misalignment leads me to think that perhaps a hunch by one of the video reviewers that these chapter rings were taken off another model therefore explaining the fit issues.

It's a sad case really, i think the 775 on my wrist fits really well, and not many watches can win my fit approval test upon first wear. The gold accents are beautiful if you're into the gilt thing. Really unfortunate the easily avoidable fatal flaw that I can't overlook was there. Might seem anal to some of you but hey, it's watches we're talking about, it's all in the minute details isn't it? 

P.S.: No pictures from me, the shop owners weren't exactly friendly people so photos weren't possible.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

Estilo said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I've been having the 775 in my mind the past few days and have contacted a few local sellers. I finally got to inspect one today at a brick and mortar and my verdict is ... they're unacceptable.
> 
> The 775 and the 773 were quite apparently off slightly at all hour markers. The 779 and the pepsi though, they seemed fine if you're looking only at 12 o'clock. A closer look though revealed that they were off by different fractions at 9 and 6, i.e., fixing it is not something as simple as turning the chapter ring anti clockwise a little. The unevenness in the misalignment leads me to think that perhaps a hunch by one of the video reviewers that these chapter rings were taken off another model therefore explaining the fit issues.
> 
> ...


Nope. My 779 is off by the same fraction at every marker.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

92degrees said:


> Nope. My 779 is off by the same fraction at every marker.


Same here with my 775.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> They told me the same, but my 775 has both the bezel and chapter misaligned just by a bit, but it's there, I think they sent the one with the least problems. Still would use them again, super efficient communication and very customer oriented.


Not sure if said so, but my bezel insert was off by maybe a 1/4 minute, the rest was fine. I just removed it and reinstalled it straight. When I made my request I said I could deal with bezel misalignment if the rest was good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Estilo said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I've been having the 775 in my mind the past few days and have contacted a few local sellers. I finally got to inspect one today at a brick and mortar and my verdict is ... they're unacceptable.
> 
> The 775 and the 773 were quite apparently off slightly at all hour markers. The 779 and the pepsi though, they seemed fine if you're looking only at 12 o'clock. A closer look though revealed that they were off by different fractions at 9 and 6, i.e., fixing it is not something as simple as turning the chapter ring anti clockwise a little. The unevenness in the misalignment leads me to think that perhaps a hunch by one of the video reviewers that these chapter rings were taken off another model therefore explaining the fit issues.
> 
> ...


I found the same here in Australia, they get all weird if I ask to take a photo, and aren't very helpful unless you want to buy something really expensive. Also, didn't have much stack and what there was had some pretty obvious alignment issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

I met one of the owners of one of the top 3 watch dealers of Portugal, he is the only Rolex rep, and was impressed by this beauty.


----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

All the way from Singapore:+1:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

View attachment 7117706


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Liking this new combo









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> Loving the 775!





alex79 said:


> Liking this new combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap ;-)


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's some lume. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Nice strap ;-)


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

alex79 said:


>


You have good taste sir, i also have the green-ish canvas.

Great straps for the $


----------



## darmar41 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, wheee do i get such canvas??
Thx 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

darmar41 said:


> Hi, wheee do i get such canvas??
> Thx
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Strapcode


----------



## darmar41 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thx!!!


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Great photo. What's this strap?



JRMARTINS said:


> I met one of the owners of one of the top 3 watch dealers of Portugal, he is the only Rolex rep, and was impressed by this beauty.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ManMachine said:


> Great photo. What's this strap?


Thanks. It's a Perlon from Strapcode, I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

How come you have black day date. Is that a Seiko option? I much prefer it to white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Monkwearmouth said:


> How come you have black day date. Is that a Seiko option? I much prefer it to white.


that's part of the mod =)


----------



## surfguy (Aug 8, 2006)

checking in w/ mine!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Do I really need a Turtle if I have the original, the 6309-7040? I happened to be in the mall yesterday wearing my 6309, and spotted a couple of the SRP Turtles, but honestly couldn't justify spending $270 to buy what I basically already have.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> Do I really need a Turtle if I have the original, the 6309-7040? I happened to be in the mall yesterday wearing my 6309, and spotted a couple of the SRP Turtles, but honestly couldn't justify spending $270 to buy what I basically already have.


I got a blue one, and will get gold, to compliment the 4 6309/6's I already have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Where are you guys buying the 773?


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Where are you guys buying the 773?
> View attachment 7264658


Mine came form watches88 in China/Hong Kong










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

If you don't mind my asking, how much was it?


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

No problem, was USD 378 in early January, I believe they can be gotten for less now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jimmy74 said:


> No problem, was USD 378 in early January, I believe they can be gotten for less now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some retailers are obviously making a killing at those prices. I can buy all versions of the Turtle here in Thailand for less than $270, and Thailand isn't especially cheap for watches.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Pepsi on 24mm notched Benafrane.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jimmy74 said:


> No problem, was USD 378 in early January, I believe they can be gotten for less now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Jimmy74 said:


> No problem, was USD 378 in early January, I believe they can be gotten for less now.


Still US$370 in Australia. And it's March. Hard to track down locally from an official dealer.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> Some retailers are obviously making a killing at those prices. I can buy all versions of the Turtle here in Thailand for less than $270, and Thailand isn't especially cheap for watches.


Give me a link

G.K


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

sunpazed said:


> Still US$370 in Australia. And it's March. Hard to track down locally from an official dealer.


The cheapest I could find in Australia in January was AU equivalent of US$500, kinda wanted the blue bad, willing to wait until they start getting cheaper to get the others I want. Can't wait till May when the blue/black bezel version arrives though&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

gkblues said:


> Give me a link
> 
> G.K


Look for Lazada Thailand You also might want to ask in a less demanding way in future instead of "give me a link". *9000 Baht=$253 9200Baht=$259*




















Warranty Type: 1 ปี


ผลิตจากวัสดุคุณภาพ 
ดีไซน์ทันสมัย 
สวมใส่สบาย 

*9,000 ฿ *
Before 13,500 ฿, You save 33%

Promotional price above is valid through 3/3/2016

Only 1 item left





















Warranty Type: ประกันศูนย์ไซโก้ประเทศไทย1ปีเต็ม


ผลิตจากวัสดุคุณภาพ 
ใช้งานสะดวก 
ดีไซน์ทันสมัย 

*9,200 ฿ *
Before


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Jimmy74 said:


> The cheapest I could find in Australia in January was AU equivalent of US$500, kinda wanted the blue bad, willing to wait until they start getting cheaper to get the others I want. Can't wait till May when the blue/black bezel version arrives though&#8230;


I purchased mine at Myer for 20% off (A$520). They have quite a few SRP775's across the country - but only one or two SRP777's left.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

dfl3506 said:


> Some retailers are obviously making a killing at those prices. I can buy all versions of the Turtle here in Thailand for less than $270, and Thailand isn't especially cheap for watches.


In Europe they want 400 euros minimum for the turtle...nuff said.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

sunpazed said:


> I purchased mine at Myer for 20% off (A$520). They have quite a few SRP775's across the country - but only one or two SRP777's left.


Can I ask what Myers? Men's wear section?


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

kiwi.bloke said:


> Can I ask what Myers? Men's wear section?


In Melbourne. Jewellery section. But when I checked last Friday, they had stock at a number of major CBD store locations around the country, Perth, Brisbane, etc.


----------



## jaryang (Mar 3, 2016)

Does anyone know the lug width for these watches?


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

sunpazed said:


> In Melbourne. Jewellery section. But when I checked last Friday, they had stock at a number of major CBD store locations around the country, Perth, Brisbane, etc.


I had a look at Chermside Myer yesterday no go for the turtle in any variation, Chermside Wallace Bishop did have a couple of the black, gold and blue variations if anyone's interested in grabbing one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

jaryang said:


> Does anyone know the lug width for these watches?


22mm


----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Loving mine on this navy blue Bond strap from Gnomon, after wearing it for a few days it really seems like they were made for each other:










I'd also like to mention that after a little over a month of 24/7 wear, it's now running at about -3.5 sec per day  Out of the box it was closer to -12 sec per day.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Well the temptation was too much at £192 from skywatches and it came today

first thing I did was pop the crystal out and fit a sapphire double dome crystal and put it on a green isofrane wow what a transformation what a fantastic watch


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have had mine (777) for a couple weeks now.. bought it when I saw it in person at a AD (pretty good price for buying at an AD $315 + tax). Anyways I have been wearing it most days since I got it, I have for the time being settled on a Green NATO w/ this watch as my favorite combo for the moment.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Quick shots of my SRP777. Moded with domed sapphire crystal with interior AR coating and installed StrapCode Super Oyster with fitted solid endlinks.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Quick shots of my SRP777. Moded with domed sapphire crystal with interior AR coating and installed StrapCode Super Oyster with fitted solid endlinks.


Really like the domed crystal. May consider doing that to mine. Where did you get the dome from?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Gregger said:


> Really like the domed crystal. May consider doing that to mine. Where did you get the dome from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


got mine from crystal times eBay


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Gregger said:


> Really like the domed crystal. May consider doing that to mine. Where did you get the dome from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yep, it is a CrystalTimes double dome sapphire with interior blue AR coating. If you want to do the mod yourself you can get them off of ebay or order directly from them.

CrystalTimes website: Crystaltimes Horological Sapphire Crystals

I had mine installed by Duarte at Northeast Watch Works. He currently has them in stock to do the mod.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Yep, it is a CrystalTimes double dome sapphire with interior blue AR coating. If you want to do the mod yourself you can get them off of ebay or order directly from them.
> 
> CrystalTimes website: Crystaltimes Horological Sapphire Crystals
> 
> I had mine installed by Duarte at Northeast Watch Works. He currently has them in stock to do the mod.


It's got to be one of the easiest mods you can do, get yourself a crystal press took me half an hour but I was taking my time from getting home and having a cup of tea


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:


> It's got to be one of the easiest mods you can do, get yourself a crystal press took me half an hour but I was taking my time from getting home and having a cup of tea


Duarte pressure tests the watch afterward to make sure it is sealed and waterproof. ;-)


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Duarte pressure tests the watch afterward to make sure it is sealed and waterproof. ;-)


On their site it said up to 10ATM which is fine by me. My watches never get wet unless I spill something on them. Sounds like a plan, thanks.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Fresh off the plane.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Just curious what date wheel do you have? is it roman numeral + English? I have the exact combo incoming and I'm just curious cuz it would be kinda cool to have roman numerals.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

5 months, still here & still loving it.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got a message that my 773 is ready for pick up at my local AD from its SECOND trip in a month to the Portuguese Seiko SC....hope it comes back all good!!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Got my 773 back last week from the watchmaker, installed domed sapphire crystal and regulated in 4 positions. So far, it's running spot on. Haven't yet sized the bracelet. Wearing it on a blue BC 284.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Just curious what date wheel do you have? is it roman numeral + English? I have the exact combo incoming and I'm just curious cuz it would be kinda cool to have roman numerals.


I have the SRP775k1. It has an English and French day wheel. I was kind of hoping for the Roman numerals too. Now I don't know what version has that. :-s


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

SRP773k2, with Roman numeral day wheel, inbound!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hm.... I guess I'll see what I'll end up with


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

pw01 said:


> SRP773k2, with Roman numeral day wheel, inbound!


Landed!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I ordered my 773 on May 21. Singapore Post supposedly got it to Canada by May 26, and nothing since. The last two Singapore/Canada Post "collaborations" have been absolutely abysmal. Both Turtles - but what's in a name? Guess I have to keep posting pics of this beauty in the interim.


----------



## coontz74 (Feb 24, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> 5 months, still here & still loving it.


Awesome strap!! Where did you acquire this?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Still enjoying my Turtle. b-)


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Loving mine......


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

coontz74 said:


> Awesome strap!! Where did you acquire this?


Looks like a strapcode strap.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone seen a good price on the 777 lately I can't seem to find it as low as the 773 and 779

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I ordered my 773 on May 21. Singapore Post supposedly got it to Canada by May 26, and nothing since. The last two Singapore/Canada Post "collaborations" have been absolutely abysmal. Both Turtles - but what's in a name? Guess I have to keep posting pics of this beauty in the interim.


Same here.

I ordered a SKX007j last fall from Skywatches. The package landed in Richmond BC in 10 days and took about 4 weeks to reach Montréal without any tracking.

It stopped being tracked once landed in Canada and it showed up totally without warning in my mailbox.

The package was unproperly identified, I guess it did not help. Instead of writing something like "watch parts", "watch" , "timing instrument" or anything realistic, it was only a bunch of numbers (like a SKU code) and a ridiculous declared value (like 20$).

This sure raises some red flags . Hope you get your 773 quickly!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I ordered a SKX007j last fall from Skywatches. The package landed in Richmond BC in 10 days and took about 4 weeks to reach Montréal without any tracking.
> 
> ...


Thanks Seb. Exactly what happened with my 777 and what appears to be going on with the 773. I had no idea where the 777 went initially, but if Richmond, BC, then this would explain it as an issue with Canada Customs. That office is notorious as being by far the worst in the country. Things can sit there for weeks on end. I ordered a pair of sunglasses from California earlier this spring and the same thing happened in Richmond. In fact, that item had tracking with Canada Post (nothing through Singapore Post does after arriving here) and one day just appeared, still showing - to this day - as having been "sent for further processing". Absolutely deplorable service standard. In fact, for the 777 it took a month after it landed in Canada. Maybe that's why some companies shipping out of Asia show such a wide range of possible delivery times - they know that the Richmond Customs office is a black hole.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

All you guys with issues from Canada I can tell you it ain't skywatches fault 

I have sent a watch to get repaired to halios watches Canada and it took 1 day to reach Canada from uk and it ain't moved for 14days since reaching Canada I was getting kind of worried so I rang Canada post to see if it was lost but it is stuck still in customs apparently they have a major backlog that is taking up to 48days to clear 
sounds like you Canadians need some more workers


----------



## marlix (Jan 6, 2013)

Honkylips said:


> Loving mine......


Whats the model number of this watch, love that red tip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> All you guys with issues from Canada I can tell you it ain't skywatches fault
> 
> I have sent a watch to get repaired to halios watches Canada and it took 1 day to reach Canada from uk and it ain't moved for 14days since reaching Canada I was getting kind of worried so I rang Canada post to see if it was lost but it is stuck still in customs apparently they have a major backlog that is taking up to 48days to clear
> sounds like you Canadians need some more workers


And yet most Customs' offices here clear things in minutes or hours. It really is a couple that are problematic, and the one in Vancouver is by far the worst. There is another one in Montreal that is also bad, but not nearly on the horrible level as Richmond.


----------



## marlix (Jan 6, 2013)

rhstranger2772 said:


> After a 19 day wait my watch arrived from HK. I asked the seller to carefully inspect the watch and looks like I hit the jackpot...


Great watch! Can u post a link of your seller?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

marlix said:


> Whats the model number of this watch, love that red tip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the hands from Dagaz, had the tip painted red and then installed by Northeast Watch Works. They also installed a crystal times double dome sapphire.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Will the new turtles ever come down to a more reasonable price? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> Will the new turtles ever come down to a more reasonable price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$280 is unreasonable? I know there are some crazy prices out there, one US Ebay seller is asking over $1200. Ridiculous.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

itsajobar said:


> Will the new turtles ever come down to a more reasonable price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is reasonable?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I think it is very reasonable I paid £192 from skywatches and it's incredible value

use to have a smiths prs68 a nice seiko watch homage that cost in the region of £500 same with the new tackio seiko homage coming out I think that is over £500 I would take an original seiko watch any day of the week and it's less than half the price of these homages 
Wearing it this weekend to see the stone roses in Manchester


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think it is very reasonable I paid £192 from skywatches and it's incredible value
> 
> use to have a smiths prs68 a nice seiko watch homage that cost in the region of £500 same with the new tackio seiko homage coming out I think that is over £500 I would take an original seiko watch any day of the week and it's less than half the price of these homages
> Wearing it this weekend to see the stone roses in Manchester


Not sure what I like more the watch or the stone roses. Have fun.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> What is reasonable?


I'm not seeing any of the variants below 300. I thought the turtle was supposed to be a replacement for the skx series, which was almost half the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

itsajobar said:


> I'm not seeing any of the variants below 300. I thought the turtle was supposed to be a replacement for the skx series, which was almost half the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


preowned dropping to just under 300. wait til new wears off i a few months? but would be surprised at $150ish.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> I'm not seeing any of the variants below 300. I thought the turtle was supposed to be a replacement for the skx series, which was almost half the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skywatches had a few variants not long ago for about $250.


----------



## Hokiechris (Apr 22, 2016)

I got my SRP773 on eBay for $270. I've seen them as low as $242.


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice combo. Looks great on that Nato


----------

